# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  \!/~ | ~\!/  Concours des Smileys 2013: les Rsultats !

## Sunchaser

Chres Participantes, chers Participants,

Vous avez durement travaill (en tout cas, pour la plus part d'entre vous ), et vous avez fourni un travail de grande qualit ( en tout cas, pour la trs grande majorit d'entre vous ).
Je sais que, en cette priode de Noel, vous tes impatients, comme des enfants, je n'en doute pas une seconde, et que vous n'esprez qu'une seule chose: les rsultats et le classement du fabuleux concours des Smileys qui gaie la vie de la Taverne tous les ans.
Merci  notre trs Saint Developpez.com, ainsi qu'aux nobles anctres qui ont imagin et lanc ce concours.
 ::hola:: 

Nous commenons donc par le classement des Phrases Bonus.

Pour rappel, le but du jeu tait:
_. Sur la premire phrase donne par pcaboche et moi-mme, de livrer un interprtation en Smileys.
. Puis, de livrer une phrase de votre choix sur un thme d'actualit, et les Smileys qui allaient avec._

Viendront ensuite:
. Des classements et les notes concocts par le sieur pcaboche
. Le classement gnral, le "grand" classement, avec les notes et "corrections"
. Et bien sur, la leve de rideau sur le mystre du "Smiley Avatar", qui se cachait derrire et qui a su trouver.

Note:
. Certaines notes vont vous sembler "tranges" ... pas de panique, le secret rside dans une formule particulire  pcaboche, prenant en compte l'orthographe, et au moment de finaliser les classements - voyant que ceci tait bon - il dclama "que ma rgle d'orthographe soit", et sa rgle sur l'orthographe fut, tant et si bien qu'elle fut applique a toutes les parties du concours.
A l'heure ou j'cris ces lignes, je ne sais pas si je ferais moi aussi l'objet d'une correction orthographique...


*Alors, pour le podium des Phrases Bonus, voici les rsultats !*


/*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*/


 *beuzy avec 14 points.*

 *Drizzt [Drone38] avec 13.5 points.*

 *Alvaten avec 13 points.*

_Voici la totalit du classement:_



*beuzy* .................. _14_*Drizzt [Drone38]* ....... _13.5_*Alvaten	* ............. _13_*Lady* ................... _12.5_*XxArchangexX	* ......... _11_*7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ* ... _11_*Barsy* .................. _10.5_*GrandFather* ............ _9.5_*jbrasselet* ............. _8.5_*DevBaldwin* ............. _8.26_*MarieKisSlaJoue* ........ _7_*Auteur* ................. _6.5_*ledisciple* ............. _5.76_*Robin56* ................ _4_*CaDegenere* ............. _4_*Kearz* .................. _3.52_*Nhaps* .................. _1.76_*clairetj* ............... _-0.96_




/*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*/


*Phrase Bonus 1:*
_"Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo"_




> 


Sunchaser : Illustration de l'air du temps, c'est bien, c'est bien. Ca fait pas bander mais c'est bien. (2.5)
pcaboche : Bien vu. Pas vraiment ce qu'on demandait, mais bien vu... (3)




> -O=H-


Sunchaser : Hum, tu dois avoir l'esprit pratique toi. C'est bien, c'est bien. Ca fait pas bander mais c'est bien. (2.5)
pcaboche : On dirait mes cours de chimie : un atome d'oxygne, un atome d'hydrogne... quoi ? Une double liaison avec l'atome d'hydrogne ? Et le tout charg ngativement ? Non, ce n'est pas possible. (2)




> (Aucune ide)


Sunchaser : Moi si: zro.  (hin,hin, hin, hin ... rires diaboliques) (0)
pcaboche : Auteur, sort de ce corps... (0)




> oxl


Sunchaser : Hum ... mon cher confrre pcaboche, comment annoncer a un membre vnrable du forum, avec pleins d'toiles partout,et pleins de dcorations, que sa participation sur cette rponse est ...  comment dire ... pas "top" ? (2.5)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser : Comme a :



```

```

 (3)




> $<3 }=|


Sunchaser : On a dit bras dessus-bras dessous, pas l'un dans l'autre ! Rololo ... (1)
pcaboche :  gauche on dirait un clown... c'est Hollande, non ?  ::aie::  Pour le reste, je ne vois pas trop mais bon, le clown me fait marrer... (2)




> % (je viens de remarquer qu'il existe dj sur le clavier)


Sunchaser : "c'pas foul c'lui la" (1)
pcaboche : Au moins a a le mrite d'tre conis... (3)




> @^,^@ ~~ {;_;}
> Un Obama a grandes oreilles et un Hollande  l'air triste


Sunchaser : On dirait des pokemons, plutt. (2.5)
pcaboche : Des oreilles aussi grandes, on dirait le prince Charles... (2)
pcaboche : Orthographe: "Un Obama a -> " (par contre pour Hollande c'est juste, c'est de la discrimination ^^) (Malus: -0.24)




> ?O


Sunchaser : Ton Hollande ressemblerait presque plus a un Bayrou, avec cette espce de grosse oreille dcolle. Sinon, c'est assez stylis donc peut tre plus 1 pour l'effort. (3)
pcaboche : C'est bien ! (4)




> ln (un piquet et un flambie l'un a ct de l'autre quoi :p)


Sunchaser : Le piquet, ok, le flambie ... je le vois moins. Dsol. (2)
pcaboche : Moi je vois 2 degrs et un logarithme nprien au milieu, mais bon... (2)




> --


Sunchaser : Drlement petit le "Obama". Trop. (1.5)
pcaboche : Je crois que le petit gros  gauche c'est Hollande, et la grande perche c'est Obama... Donc oui, c'est bien... (4)




> [ o]


Sunchaser : Dommage, il y a de l'ide, c'est simple, efficace, et en mme temps, j'accroche moins (2.5)
pcaboche : Je vois bien la photo, mais c'est tout... (1)




> -0o-
> Obama est  gauche.


Sunchaser : La force de la simplicit. (4)
pcaboche : Flambie aussi est  gauche (il est pas UMP que je sache...).  non, tu veux dire l'autre gauche (comme on dit dans la matrice...) (3)




> Lamanou n'aime pas la politique, mais en sortant de la grotte il trouve une photo de deux humains.
> 
> \O_o/
> | |
> /\ /\


Sunchaser : Lamanou je ne sais pas, mais Manaudou elle a fait des photos, et pis des pas trop habilles ...  (1)
pcaboche : Il fait une drle de tte ton smiley : \O_o/ (1)




> |-O
> 
> Pourquoi chercher Paris  washington


Sunchaser : Moi j'aurais dis "pourquoi chercher Paris  Hilton" ... mais je ne suis pas sur que cela soit drle et/ou ait un sens. (2)
pcaboche : Une fois j'avais un pote qui s'appelait Meddhi, il avait besoin que j'aille le chercher  la gare. Il devait arriver  1 heure de l'aprs midi, mais je lui ai dit qu'il devrait attendre un peu. Non pas que je fusse occup  autre chose, mais c'tait trop drle d' "aller chercher Meddhi  14 heures"... Du coup, il a demand  quelqu'un d'autre...  ::aie::  (3)




> 


Sunchaser : Faire tant avec si peu. (5)
pcaboche : C'est bien, c'est efficace (5)




> >_-{x


Sunchaser : Ils sont passs au hachoir, la, non ? (2)
pcaboche : On dirait plutt Zodberg, Fry et Bender de Futurama... (1)




> [o]I~o


Sunchaser : Un peu tordu, mais "mimi" (3)
pcaboche : Mouaif... (1)




> qp_(Oo)_$|$ (un intrus s'est gliss sur la photo, qui donc ?)


Sunchaser : Ca vire  l'obsession. Mais c'est bien vu. (4)
pcaboche : Euh... Rabi Jacob ? Non, je ne vois pas...  ::aie::  (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*Phrase Bonus 2:*
_Phrase et Smileys proposs par vous (pour ceux qui avaient pig)_ 




> La premire ascension de l'Everest





> 


Sunchaser : Ah mais si, c'est une actu dcale... dans le temps. Un peu comme le journal de JP Pernaut, avec ces rubriques sur les charmants-petits-villages-de-France-ou-subsistent-encore-de-vieilles-traditions-dont-tout-le-monde-se-fou-en-fait. (1)
pcaboche : Et donc une actualit de... 1922  ::aie::  (0)





> Oo>{#FFF?





> GP d'Inde: Vettel a peut-tre mang son pain blanc


Sunchaser : Ca ressemble  ...  ...  rien ? (1)
pcaboche : Je prfrais l'autre smiley, mais tout le monde ne sera pas forcment d'accord avec moi...  ::whistle::  (3)




> (Aucune ide)


Sunchaser : Moi si: zro. (hin, hin, hin ... rires diaboliques) (0)
pcaboche : Auteur, laisse clairetj tranquille et sort de ce corps... (0)




> Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo, pendant le  shutdown





> o


Sunchaser :  (1)
"pcaboche : .

(ben oui, restrictions de budget...  ::aie:: )
Sinon, je trouve a rigolo. (3)"




> "Franois Hollande pulvrise les records d'impopularit"





> !!!_!!!


Sunchaser : C'est un mec avec des dreadlocks, ca, non ? (2)
pcaboche : C'est Hollande a ? On dirait Rabi Jacob... (1)




> ~] '' <<


Sunchaser : Je peux pas m'empcher de rigoler, dsol. Il manque un sous-titre, non ? (0)
pcaboche : C'est beau. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais c'est beau... (0)




> ~~[][]XX





> Les 2 piles de ma souris sont mortes. C'est un sujet d'actualit, pour moi.


Sunchaser : Bah ! Des piles dans une souris ? Mais c'est affreux ca ! C'est pas bien l'exprimentation animale, tu sais ?! (3.5)
pcaboche : Flash spcial: Dcs des 2 piles de DevBaldwin

Cette information vient juste de nous parvenir: les 2 piles de la souris de DevBaldwin sont mortes. Ages de seulement quelques mois, les 2 piles de type AA et de fabrication chinoise avaient rendu de fiers services dans l'ouverture de fichiers, la navigation sur internet ainsi que de nombreuses parties mmorables de jeux vido. Afin de faire toute la lumire sur ce drame, rejoignons tout de suite notre envoy spcial...
- Et oui, c'est toute la ville qui est en moi. Depuis ce matin, suite  l'annonce du dcs du dcs, de nombreux anonymes sont venus rendre hommages aux 2 petites piles, allumant des cierges, laissant des messages ou dposant des gerbes de fleurs devant l'hpital o les petites piles se sont teintes
- Justement, avez-vous des lments d'information concernant les circonstances de la mort ?
- Pour l'instant nous ne connaissons pas les causes exactes du dcs. On sait juste que les piles souffraient de nombreux traumatismes sans doute causs par une utilisation intensive. Est-ce la cause principale ayant conduit au dcs ? Pour l'instant les mdecins ne se prononcent pas. Seule une autopsie pourrait faire la lumire sur les causes du dcs mais la famille des 2 piles semblent s'y opposer, ""c'est un drame, mais ce n'est pas une autopsie qui ramnera mes piles  la vie"" a dclar ce matin le chef de famille, ""nous prfrons le recueuillement"" a-t-il ensuite ajout. Une veille funbre aura lieu Vendredi.
- La question que tout le monde se pose est ""est-ce que ce drame aurait pu tre vit""
- Oui, rpondent catgoriquement les experts. Si  la place de piles alcalines classiques la famille avait utilis des piles rechargeables, les petites piles auraient pu tre sauves. Mais pour des raisons qui nous aujourd'hui nous chappent encore, la famille a prfr utiliser des piles non rechageables...
- Excusez-moi de vous intrompre, nous venons d'apprendre  l'instant que le Prsident de la Rpublique vient de dcrt un jour de deuil national  la mmoire des 2 petites piles afin que ""personne n'oublie"" a-t-il dclar (0.5)




> Ỹ > [β] 
> Barak Obama qui espionne via des coutes tlphoniques Angela Merkel


Sunchaser : Pinaise, je serais bien curieux de savoir ce qui se dit sur le tlphone du teckel teuton, moi. (3)
pcaboche : Il trouvait que les sitcoms Amricaines, a devenait lassant. Du coup, il prfre couter Angela et Franois discuter comment sauver l'conomie en ajoutant toujours plus de taxes. Bien sr, c'est compltement absurde, mais a le fait bien marrer. (4)





> |
> |
> O
> |||
> ^


Sunchaser : Encore un qu'a pas compris. Comment vais-je noter ca, moi ? Ou pas .. (0)
pcaboche : Laissez moi deviner... encore le film avec Sandra et George ? (0)





> La bande annonce du dernier block buster : Gravity. On peut voir la Terre, la station explose et Sandra Bullock  la drive.
> O * .


Sunchaser : Fallait l'oser, minimaliste et efficace. (4)
pcaboche : Si on regarde sa filmographie, on se dit que a fait dj un moment que Sandra Bullock est  la drive...  ::aie:: 
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/celebrity/sandra_bullock/

Sinon, encore ce film ? Il a t voqu 3 fois (par beuzy, toi et XxArchangexX). Tant qu' faire, tu ne pouvais pas choisir un autre film qui se passe dans l'espace ? Je sais pas moi... La Guerre des toiles ? ... Quoi ? Dj fait ? Bon ben... une bonne note pour le ""Sandra Bullock  la drive"". (4)"





> ^^^^^^ |--|
> Un dfil de bonnets rouges s'avance vers un portique pour l'ex nouvelle taxe. Ca va chauffer!


Sunchaser : J'applaudis ...
@pcaboche: les taxes en France, ca pousse aussi vite et bien que les Chamydias sur la vulve d'la grande Zora qui bosse dans les bois entre Barbizon et Fontainebleau, la route qui ramne vers Bois le Roi... (5)
pcaboche : Encore une nouvelle taxe en France ? C'est tonnant...  ::whistle::  (4)





> _


Sunchaser : Fait partie de la troupe des "j'ai pas compris l'exercice, je rponds au pif". Dommage. (0)
pcaboche : a reprsent un sujet d'actualit ? Je dirais "la tte des Franais  l'annonce d'une nouvelle taxe" (0)




> Et s'est en tramway que Lamanou engagea son nouveau voyage, afin de retrouver sa famille.
> _______________
> | _______O~ |
> | / | |
> | / // // // |
> |______________|
> O O O O


Sunchaser : Qui c'est Lamanou ? Le lapin de l'histoire ? Ah ouais ! Ca me reviens, c'est le lapin qui s'est fait violer dans une grotte par un mec chelou, surement aprs avoir absorb des substances illicites, et qui a chang son identit histoire de refaire sa vie ailleurs et qui veut donc se faire maintenant passer pour un lama.
H b ... si c'est pas compliqu ca l'monde moderne ! Moi, la Marie, j'm'en r'tourne traire l'vaches, c'est l'heure ...
(et pis, ya bcassine, ma p'tite dernire, une belle Normande laitire, chui sur qu'elle m'fait d'l'oeil. J'voudrais pas tre en retard, on sait jamais, comme il dit le niais chauve dans un film, ""sur un mal-entendu, tu peux conclure"")  (0)
pcaboche : Encore cette histoire de
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbEgWh6TUkI"]ombre chinoise lapin - YouTube[/ame]
qui devient un
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB7wZqJ-vXA"]ombre chinoise lama - YouTube[/ame]
? (0)
pcaboche : Orthographe: c'est (Malus: -0.24)




> Le grouvernement dans la matrice de la fiscalit face  la ralit des impts





> **=|----


Sunchaser : Le grouvernement, c'est un gouvernement de grou ? Si oui, qu'est ce qu'un grou ? (3)
pcaboche : C'est pour combler le "grou" de la scu...  ::aie::  (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe:  gouvernement (-1) (-1)




> Google me chauffe les noix avec son Google+.





> [||]OO[||]


Sunchaser : Ah Je connais pas ! C'est quoi Google+ ? Un chausson  testicules ? (2)
pcaboche : Dans ce cas, ton smiley devrait plutt ressembler  a :


```

```

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/this-is-bob (1)




> ~~~~ :--p~ ?$ -.
> La vido secrte de Rob Ford


Sunchaser : @pcaboche: Whaou ! Ca c'est un commentaire ! C'est le genre de dlicatesse que j'apprcie tout particulirement.  (4)
pcaboche : La citation la plus drle de l'anne : ""Je ne lui ai jamais bouff la ch*tte. Je suis mari, j'ai suffisamment  manger chez moi""  :8O: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMIQWRsYxak"]Rob Ford: "I've got more than enough to eat at home." - YouTube[/ame]

Plus sur le personnage:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjwEI4QxI4"]EPIC Jon Stewart takedown of Mayor Rob Ford HD - 11/19/2013 - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> [T ]





> La photo d'Obama et Hollande (hlas, on ne voit qu'Obama, ce couillon de photographe l'a mal cadre). Et ne venez pas dire que c'est pas d'actualit, elle a t faite juste au dessus !


Sunchaser : C'est pas bien de copier sur l'exercice prcdent. (0)
pcaboche : Donc en gros, c'est la mme actu quoi... (0)




> Isaac Asimov sort un livre  titre posthume (c'est une actualit imaginaire)
> 
> $|$_>>


Sunchaser : Le titre du livre, c'est "posthume" ? C'est ca ? (2.5)
pcaboche : Ah, l'actualit est imaginaire ? Donc logiquement, la note sera aussi un nombre imaginaire. Alors je vais dire: "racine carre de -2" (soit environ 1.41421356 i)  ::mrgreen::  (0)

----------


## Sunchaser

Attention !
Je pense qu'il serait prfrable que vous postiez si possible vous commentaires (si vous en avez) sur le fil des "papotages", car pcaboche et moi-mme avons bien sur encore pleins de choses a ajouter  la suite de ces premiers messages.
Merci ... ::zoubi::

----------


## pcaboche

Et maintenant... *le btisier !*

Quoi ? Ah... On me souffle dans l'oreillette qu'avant de vous prsenter le btisier, il faut que j'explique le systme de notation des fautes d'orthographe.

Oui, je sais, restez avec moi...


Suite au nombre important de fautes d'orthographe cette anne (le btisier vous donnera une petite ide de l'tendue des dgts...  ::?: ) il a t dcid ( l'unanimit par moi-mme  ::aie:: ) d'en tenir compte dans la notation.


*1. le calcul*

Tout d'abord il faut savoir que :
- *les fautes d'orthographes ont t comptabilises sparment* selon un certain barme dcrit un peu plus loin
- une fois comptabilises, *on applique un certain cofficient* infrieur  1

Le cofficient finalement choisi est : *0.24*

Pourquoi 0.24 ? Les raisons de ce choix seront rvles plus tard...

Sachez cependant qu'il n'a pas t choisi au hasard et a fait l'objet de longues discussions et a demand quelques savants calculs.



*2. le correcteur*

Ben c'est moi...  ::aie:: 

Pourquoi ? Parce que mon collgue Sunchaser n'a pas voulu s'atteler  cette tche  combien ardue...

Du coup, cette anne, Sunchaser fait office de Pre Nol ( ) distribuant les rcompenses aux enfants sages... et moi, je fais office de Pre Fouettard ( ::sm:: ) en dlivrant les mauvaises notes.  ::aie:: 
(sinon, il y avait aussi la version _"Bon flic, mauvais flic"_, mais vu que c'est Nol, a collait moins bien...)

*3. le barme*

Maintenant que l'on sait comment les fautes influent le rsultat final, voyons comment celles-ci sont comptabilises (avant application du cofficient de 0.24).

R1) la rgle par dfaut, c'est : compter *1 point* par faute d'orthographe


R2) concernant les fautes lies aux accents,  la cdille, bref tout ce qui concerne les signes diacritiques (oui, j'avais envie de le placer celui-l  ::aie:: ), en gnral on ne compte que *0.5 point* par faute (parce que les accents, en franais, c'est le bazar...)

SAUF :

R2-a) si le signe diacritique permet de faire la distinction entre deux homophones, on compte *1 point* par faute.
ex : Il *a* d** aller ** la boulangerie acheter d*u* pain.

R2-b) on ne compte *pas de point* pour les signes diacritiques manquants sur les majuscules (parce que ce n'est gnralement pas considr comme une faute, et que c'est parfois compliqu  taper au clavier)
ex: **, **a


R3) si la faute en question concerne un homophone (hors R2-a) ou introduit un double-sens relev par le jury, on compte *2 points* par faute
ex : voir btisier  ::aie:: 

R4) pour chaque nom propre mal orthographi, on compte *3 points* par faute, parce que ce n'est pas trs respectueux vis--vis de la personne en question (et puis faut pas dconner : en faisant une recherche de 10s sur internet vous auriez pu viter d'corcher le nom d'une personne clbre...)
ex : voir btisier  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Et maintenant... *le btisier !* (le vrai...  ::aie:: )


*Les Bonus....*

Oui, mme dans les bonus, il y a des fautes... et pas des petites !




> Un illuminatiti frappant dans un putshing ball.


Sunchaser : Vraiment, ils ont rien pig (pour certains) (0)
pcaboche : Un illuminatiti ? Et pourquoi pas un illumina-gros-minet ?  ::aie:: 
Et un "putching ball" ? C'est pour s'entraner  faire un coup d'tat (putsch) ? (corr: "punching ball") (0)
pcaboche : Orthographe: "punching ball" (-1) + "un illuminatus" (-1) (au singulier; pluriel: "des illuminati") (Malus: -0.48)





> Je pense que ceci est l'avar de ledisciple


Sunchaser : Mais nnnooooooooooooonnnnn, fallait pas crire ici ! Ca sert  rien ici. (0)
pcaboche : Non c'est "l'Avare", de Molire  ::aie::  (0)
pcaboche : Orthographe: avatar, pas "avar" (Malus: -0.24)



*Les noms corchs....*

On rappelle la rgle : 3 points par nom propre corch...




> La reproduction rate d'un Van Gogoh.
> Les 2 yeux n'ayant pas la mme taille, l'un en bas du nez, l'autre en haut.


Sunchaser : PTDR ! Comme disent les jeunes .. Van Gogoh ! Tiens, rien que pour m'avoir fait marr, une bonne note. (4)
pcaboche : Van Gogoh??????  :8O:  (2)
pcaboche : Orthographe: van Gogh (-3) (Malus: -0.72)





> L'adversaire de Mike Tayson aprs un arrachage d'oreille


Sunchaser : L'a-t-il fait exprs ? A-t-il sciemment pomp sur le travail de ses petits camarades ? (0)
pcaboche : Malheureusement, dj propos... (0)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Mike T*ay*son ? Mais "Tayson" nous !  ::aie::   (Mike T*y*son) (-3) (Malus: -0.72)



Tiens, encore un nom corch... ah ben non en fait, fausse alerte.  ::aie::  (je finis par voir le mal partout...)



> Dans un univers non euclidien, voici la reprsentation de l'oeuvre de Van Vogt : La trilogie du non-A.
> 
> Ah c'est pas a, fallait un membre, zut


pcaboche :  force de lire des fautes d'orthographe, j'ai cru que c'tait encore un "van Gogh" mal orthographi...  ::weird::  (pas de malus)




*Les doubles sens et autres erreurs....*




> Le sosie d'Elvis avec un air septique, une crotte de nez lui sortant de la narine


pcaboche : Tu sais ce que c'est une "vraie croyante" ? Non ? Et bien c'est une fausse sceptique... (fosse septique)
Mais sinon, oui, a ressemble un peu  Elvis... (4)
Sunchaser : N'empche que ... septique ou sceptique, y avait de l'ide. Mais c'est pas bien la crotte de nez, faut pas se moquer d'Elvis, parceque ma Maman, elle aimait Elvis. (2)
pcaboche : Orthographe: septique (-2) (Malus: -0.48)






> Une moto dans une garage.


pcaboche : Orthographe: UNE garage ? (-1) (Malus: -0.24)
Sunchaser : Ben oui, pcaboche, un camion dans un garage, une moto dans une garage; c'est comme ca maintenant. Bon, sinon, vite de faire designer pour auto / moto, ca a vraiment une drle de tte. (2)
pcaboche : En parlant d'auto, moto et de drle de design, il y a a :
http://www.collectioncar.com/gazette...led.php?id=100

(3)



Attention, l a commence  envoyer du lourd...

Ici, on a droit  un lapin-garou, mais avec son joli pompom tout mignon, il a un look de cheerleader ( ::aie:: ) :




> Il tait une fois, Lapinou, un petit lapin tout mignon, mais il avait un petit problme au niveau de son physique. En effet, il avait deux petites oreilles, une petite quenotte, et de longues pattes. Fort bien lui fait, heuresement, son petit pompom tait comme les autres, c'est d'ailleurs grce  cela qu'il fut accepter dans sa meute. Mais il tait tout de mme diffrent, et voulu savoir pourquoi., c'est pour cela qu'il se dirigea dans une grotte..


Sunchaser : Alors, le lapin, c'est bon dans un cocotte, avec des oignons, carottes, champignons, ail, thym, vin blanc, etc ... Mais dans une grotte ?
C'est un mode de cuisson du palolithique ? (3)
pcaboche : Carotte, grotte... c'est pareil, non ? (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe / vocabulaire: heure*u*sement (-1), ponpon (un pompom, c'est ce qu'utilisent les cheerleaders...) (-1), il fut accept** (-1), dans son groupe ("meute", c'est pour les canids et ventuellement d'autres carnivores, donc  moins que ce soit un lapin-garou...) (-1) (Malus: -0.96)



Et l, on atteint le summum...




> Mais, en entrant dans la salle, Lapinou, se retrouva face aux troglodyte, et c'est un combat des plus violant qui commena, les dbris et les clats retentissent dans toute la salle, c'est un cauchemar. Mais Lapinou, aprs quelques minutes, renona au combat.
> Attendant le coup fatal, Lapinou attendit le coup fatal, en pensant  tous les souvenirs qu'il a pu vivre au cours de sa courte vie...


Sunchaser : A y est ? Ils ont fini par le violer, ce Lapinou ? Un lapin dans une grotte sombre avec des mecs louches dedans, fallait pas esprer grand chose de mieux.
Au fait, t'as pris de l'acide ou c'est l'excitation qui te fais crire plein de choses bizarres ?  ::aie::  (2)

pcaboche : Bon, faisons la liste de ce qui ne va pas ici :
- "un combat des plus violant"  ::fleche::  violant, participe prsent du verbe violer. Dsol, mais c'est un forum public., on ne peut pas faire l'apologie de tels actes.
Aprs correction :
- des plus violent*s*  ::fleche::  pluriel
- Attendant le coup fatal, Lapinou attendit le coup fatal  ::fleche::  rptition
- troglodyte*s*  ::fleche::  pluriel
- les souvenirs qu'il a pu vivre  ::fleche::  je ne sais pas pour toi, pas on ne vit pas dans un souvenir. On se souvient de ce que l'on a vcu, on se remmore, on peut dire "les souvenirs du pass lui reviennent, tout ce qu'il a pu vivre"... mais si on "vit un souvenir", c'est que la ralit n'existe pas, ou alors seulement dans notre imagination, ou alors ce que nous percevons de la ralit n'est que la projection (ou rmanence, ou "souvenir") d'un univers parallle :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esPXKwlhmQY"]10 Reasons You Might Not Exist - YouTube[/ame]
"c'est un cauchemar"  ::fleche::  au niveau de l'orthographe, oui. (1)

pcaboche : Orthographe / grammaire / autres : troglodyte*s* (-1), des plus viol*e*nt*s* (-2-1), rptition "attendant le coup fatal" (-1), vivre un souvenir (-1) (Malus: -1.44)



*Allez, quelques unes pour la route....*

Bon, maintenant le pire est pass... C'est le moment de se dtendre...

Ce qui suit n'est pas une faute en tant que telle (d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas enlev de points), c'est juste un rgionalisme qui peut faire sourire (un peu comme quand vous allez au Canada et que vous parlez de vos "gosses"  ::aie:: ). D'ailleurs, dans les commentaires je rejoute quelques rgionalismes de ce mme endrroit :




> Un tube de TNT, attention ca va peter !


Sunchaser : Lui, il doit se brosser les dents avec un bton de dentrifice, et faire pter des tubes de TNT; bizarre tout de mme. (3)
pcaboche : En France, on dit plutt un "bton" de TNT (et quand a pte, a fait du cheni; il va falloir poutser, passer la panosse et le papier mnage... ;-) ) (3)


Et une petite dernire :




> Un duel de pistolet en famille avec une jambe ampute au final.


Sunchaser : Un duel de pistolet ? Hum ... sont-ce des pistolets qui se battent en duel, ou bien des duellistes qui tenteraient un combat avec un seul pistolet ? (3)
pcaboche : C'est marrant : des pistolets qui se battent en duel ...  ::aie::  (3)
pcaboche : Correction: duel *au* pistolet (-1) (Malus: -0.24)

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, je crois que c'est  nouveau  mon tour.
Je vais poster  la suite les rsultats par Smiley, puis viendra enfin le podium tant attendu ...

----------


## pcaboche

> Bon, je crois que c'est  nouveau  mon tour.


Voui voui...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

*"./|*




> le phare d'Alexandrie


Sunchaser : Allez, tout le monde lve ses bras (ou ses moignons), et chante. "les sirnes du port d'Alexandrie chantent toutes la mme mlodie ..."
Quelle ambiance, quelle ambiance ! Allez,si tout va bien, dans deux heures tout le monde est  poil et je vais me faire astiquer le phare, moi (je sais, je sais, je dlire, je dlire) (3)
pcaboche : Quitte  choisir une des 7 merveilles du monde, j'aurais dit "les jardins suspendus de Babylone". Mais bon, pourquoi pas. (3)




> Le nouveau parcours du combattant de l'arme de terre


Sunchaser : Allez, tout le monde lve ses bras (ou ses moignons), et chante. "You're in the army now, whoou,ho, you're in the army. Now."
Encore une soire folle ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXpF2xMlZyQ"]You're in the army now  STATUS QUO - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche : Sunchaser, c'est l'arme de terre FRANAISE. a ressemble donc plutt  a :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egpdCZJGWMo"]Michel Sardou - Le Rire Du Sergent [1973] ReWorked - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Un toboggan pour enfant (avec un ptit enfant  droite)


Sunchaser : Bon allez, je dis pas de btises sur les enfants, sinon je vais aller en prison. C'est bien. (3)
pcaboche : C'est ressemblant. (3)




> La catapulte  riz cantonais, invente au XIIIe sicle par lempereur Ting pour stopper linvasion mongole, na pas eu le succs escompt A tel point que lHistoire na mme pas retenu lexistence de lempereur Ting.


Sunchaser : J'addoooore tous ces vieux trucs d'archologie, tout a, tout a (4)
pcaboche : Non seulement ce n'est pas une arme efficace, mais en plus a a contribu  affamer le peuple en pleine invasion. (3)




> Symbole mto pour indiquer qu'il pleut  verse. Mais en fait, tout le monde en parle, mais o se situe exactement Verse?


Sunchaser : C'est con, mais ca me fait rire... allez, une bonne note (4)
pcaboche : Mme Google Maps ne sait pas o est Verse...  :8O:  (3)




> La route 66 sous un soleil de plomb et avec d'anciens membres cheyennes (on voit bien qu'ils sont 2) nous regardant durant notre priple.


Sunchaser : Aaaahhh ! Comme j'aimerais voyager ... (extrait d'une oeuvre philosophique nomme "paroles d'une plante verte  un mollusque") (3)
pcaboche : Oh, je viens de voir. a, c'est la Harley: ./| ? En effet, trs ressemblant. (4)




> La reproduction rate d'un Van Gogoh.
> Les 2 yeux n'ayant pas la mme taille, l'un en bas du nez, l'autre en haut.


Sunchaser : PTDR ! Comme disent les jeunes .. Van Gogoh ! Tiens, rien que pour m'avoir fait marr, une bonne note. (4)
pcaboche : Van Gogoh??????  :8O:  (2)
pcaboche : Orthographe: van Gogh (-3) (Malus: -0.72)




> [De face] Un petit volleyeur avec de trs trs longs bras qui vient de contrer une attaque en 3, sous les yeux de ses coquipiers sur le banc.  Jeanneuuuuhh et Sergeeeeuuuuhh ! Coup de foudre au match de volleybaaaaaaallll


Sunchaser : Mis a part qu'il n'y a qu'un singe qui puisse avoir de tels bras, tant que ca joue bien, ca me va. (4)
pcaboche : Participation prmonitoire: 3 jours plus tard, le Joueur du Grenier poste une excellente vido parlant de Jeanne et Serge (JdG - Spcial dessins anims sportifs). Et c'est pas piqu des hannetons en plus... (4)




> C'est plutt simple, c'est un ballon prt  rentrer dans le but avec la foule en dlire derrire!


Sunchaser : Celui qui, en regardant un ballon de foot, ne voit qu'un ballon de foot n'a rien a faire dans un milieu artistique comme le ntre.
Bon, en mme temps, son interprtation n'est pas fausse non plus. Comment je vais noter a, moi ? (2)
pcaboche : C'est ressemblant. a ne va pas chercher trs loin mais au moins c'est ressemblant. Comme pour le toboggan en fait. Allez, mme note. (3)




> Darth Vador en pleine offensive au sabre laser face  Luke qui se contente de parer : "Non je peux pas avoir un fils aussi niais, ce n'est pas possible !!!"


Sunchaser :  propos de Vador: ce mec, dans son habit de cuir moulant et son dguisement, et tout a tout a, c'est "crypto-gay" ou assimil sado-maso ? (4)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: en parlant de gay et de Darth Vader, a m'a rappel ce sketch de Comedy Inc (une mission de comdie Australienne)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSAKE3y52yI"]Darth Vader makeover - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Le golfeur put avec tellement de dcontraction qu'il en laisse chapper un pet (le cadrage est un peu bizarre car cadr sur la canne de golf du coup on ne vois que le bas du corps du golfeur)


Sunchaser : L'histoire de pet est un peu bizarre, mais le golfeur me plait (3)
pcaboche : Hi hi, c'est marrant cette histoire de put et de pet... (4)
pcaboche : Vocabulaire: c'est un CLUB de golf. Orthographe: on ne voit (Malus: -0.36)




> Un mec qui tait sur des chasses et qui viens de trbucher.


Sunchaser : H,h,h, a me fait marrer. De toutes facons, j'aime pas ces trucs, l, .. les chasses. (4)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: Schadenfreude: terme allemand signifiant  joie provoque par le malheur d'autrui . (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: vient (Malus: -0.24)




> Il tait une fois, Lapinou, un petit lapin tout mignon, mais il avait un petit problme au niveau de son physique. En effet, il avait deux petites oreilles, une petite quenotte, et de longues pattes. Fort bien lui fait, heuresement, son petit pompom tait comme les autres, c'est d'ailleurs grce  cela qu'il fut accepter dans sa meute. Mais il tait tout de mme diffrent, et voulu savoir pourquoi., c'est pour cela qu'il se dirigea dans une grotte..


Sunchaser : Alors, le lapin, c'est bon dans un cocotte, avec des oignons, carottes, champignons, ail, thym, vin blanc, etc ... Mais dans une grotte ?
C'est un mode de cuisson du palolithique ? (3)
pcaboche : Carotte, grotte... c'est pareil, non ? (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe / vocabulaire: heure*u*sement (-1), ponpon (un pompom, c'est ce qu'utilisent les cheerleaders...) (-1), il fut accept (-1), dans son groupe ("meute", c'est pour les canids et ventuellement d'autres carnivores, donc  moins que ce soit un lapin-garou...) (-1) (Malus: -0.96)




> Sandra Bullock qui sort de l'eau, on voit encore la capsule au loin 
> 
> (je viens de le voir  mais je ne dirai pas d'ou vient mon inspiration pour ne pas spoil)


Sunchaser : Je ne l'ai pas vu, je trouve Bullock laide comme un pou trop maquill, t'as vraimment pas de bol !
De ce fait, je ne peux correctement apprcier tron travail, car c'est trs difficile de voir soit de l'eau, soit une capsule, soit un boudin-Bullock. 
Mais, ce n'est pas de ta faute, et dans mon immense mansutude (H ! pcaboche !, t'as vu ! J'essaie de nouveaux mots de vocabulaire ! ...  ::mrgreen::  ), je dcide donc de ne pas tre pingre, et de te donner tout de mme une poigne de points, mme si je n'y laisserais pas toute ma bourse. (2.5)
pcaboche : Un autre participant (enfin... une autre participante) a dj voqu ce film. Heureusement, c'tait pour un autre smiley. Vous auriez pu vous y mettre  2 et inteprter tous les smileys autour de ce film...  ::aie::  (4)




> Un lever de soleil sur le Cervin


Sunchaser : Gardez bien  l'esprit, mes amis, que ceux qui tentaient ce genre d'ascencion autrefois, n'avaient bien souvent pas de billet retour. (4)
pcaboche : Sur nos monts, quand le soleil
Annonce un brillant rveil,
Et prdit d'un plus beau jour le retour... ;-)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEkNVUg7UXU"]National Anthem of Switzerland Instrumental with lyrics - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Parcours le long dune tranche pendant la grande guerre.


Sunchaser : On peut attendre que je sois all visiter une tranche avant de noter ? Non ? Parce que l, je vois pas trop... (2.5)
pcaboche : On voit bien la tranche en effet. (4)




> Rantanplan qui vient de reprer son maitre. Ou un os. Ou un lapin. Ou un Dalton. Ou autre chose. Avec lui, on ne peut jamais tre sr.


Sunchaser : Je sais pas, je suis pas convaincu .. Rantanplan, ca tombe un peu a plat pour moi. (2)
pcaboche : Pas mal. Et c'est trs ressemblant :
 (4)




> Isaac Asimov jette un il dans le vestiaire des filles.


Sunchaser : Il y a des filles dans le monde de Asimov ? (3)
pcaboche : Rhoo le vilain ! (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*:~\*




> je rflchis...


Sunchaser : Heu, pas trop quand mme ? Nan, parce que bon, on veut des rponses quoi. (2)
pcaboche : Prend un mirroir... (3)




> Cthulhu n'est pas trs en forme. Vous ne perdez qu'un d100 - 3 point de sant mentale.


Sunchaser : Avant, plus jeune, j'aimais bien les trucs comme "Call of Cthulhu", etc. Maintenant, je suis plutt "Call of turlute", ca fait moins flipper et plus de bien... Bon, maintenant, ce Smiley: il est moche, ok. Aprs, de l  le traiter de Cthulhu... (2)
pcaboche : J'ai fait "1". Je perds donc -2 (donc je gagne +2) de sant mentale ? Cool ! (3)




> Une personne qui dort sur le cot


Sunchaser : Pfiou... mchante syphose, a doit faire mal. (3)
pcaboche : Une interprtation  dormir debout...  ::aie::  (dsol, il fallait que je la fasse...) (3)




> Le commissaire Groslier, aprs avoir examin le corps, se releva et dit dun air sombre :  Encore un clown sauvagement assassin avec un club de golf. Il faut se rendre  lvidence : il y a dans cette ville un golfeur coulrophobe et psychopathe qui rde


Sunchaser : J'avoue que j'ai eu du mal  piger, surtout lorsque je tombe sur le mot Coulrophobie. Je suis all vrifier, et il y a bien un monsieur Coulrophobie qui habite dans le dictionnaire.
Pass mon tonnement, et mon admiration pour une telle rudition, je reste tout de mme dans le doute quant  l'utilisation que je peux en faire dans le futur.
A quel moment placer Coulrophobie dans une discussion ... grande question. Plus un pour le vocabulaire. (4)
pcaboche : J'aime bien l'histoire du golfeur psychopathe et coulrophobe.

@Sunchaser : Exemple :
- t'as mang un clown ce matin ?
- Impossible. Bien qu'tant cannibale, je suis malheureusement coulrophobe (5)
pcaboche : Bonus vocabulaire : Coulrophobie : n.f. phobie, peur exagre des clowns. (Bonus: 0.24)




> Trs belle reprsentation stylise du panneau qui fait trs peur :
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=""1""]bin oui comme les fantmes : bouhhh[/SIZE]


Sunchaser : J'aime bien cette ide. Mais peut tre -1 parce qu'elle me fait rappeller mon accident de voiture sur du verglas. (2)
pcaboche : "Bouh", le panneau qui fait peur -> mouarf (mme si en fait, le panneau qui fait peur, c'est "contrles radar frquents") (4)




> Un portal Gun, on remarque le portail  gauche et  droite une texture anti-drapante pour plus de confort de vise.


Sunchaser : Alors, je cherche, je cherche, je cherche et je comprends rien, rien, rien a ce que peut tre un portal Gun... ou alors je fais un blocage, j'sais pas. (2)
pcaboche : Sunchaser: Un indice: "The cake is a lie..." ;-) (4)




> Le sosie d'Elvis avec un air septique, une crotte de nez lui sortant de la narine


Sunchaser : N'empche que ... septique ou sceptique, y avait de l'ide. Mais c'est pas bien la crotte de nez, faut pas se moquer d'Elvis, parceque ma Maman, elle aimait Elvis. (2)
pcaboche : Tu sais ce que c'est une ""vraie croyante"" ? Non ? Et bien c'est une fausse sceptique... (fosse septique)
Mais sinon, oui, a ressemble un peu  Elvis... (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: septique (-2) (Malus: -0.48)




> [On penche la tte  gauche] Il sagit dune femme funambule, qui marche sur un fil tendu avec un angle  41, avec de grands talons tout en jonglant avec des balles. (Faut avouer quelle est doue !)


Sunchaser : Trop bien, trop bien, trop bien ... (4)
pcaboche : Vu la raction de Sunchaser, il n'y a pas que le fil qui doit tre tendu...  ::aie::  (4)




> Une femme seule dans son lit avec les deux pieds qui dpassent. (et des seins de bonne taille)


Sunchaser : Cool ! Des nns .... ! Hum ..miam, des nns ! (3)
pcaboche : En parlant de seins, est-elle en train de fantasmer sur Elvis ? ("Oh Elvis... presse-les"  ::aie:: ) (3)




> Luke en train de ngocier l'achat de droids avec les hommes des sables au pied de leur char trapezodal. Luke, prend R2D2 tu ne le regretteras pas. 
> Pour mieux comprendre une petite photo d'un char des sables


Sunchaser : Ca me rappelle trop de souvenirs de quand j'tais petit. Je vais vous raconter ma vie, et surement que vous n'en avez rien a foutre mais bon, moi quand j'tais petit et que les 3 premiers films sont sortis, j'achetais des magazines ou ils montraient comment les trucages avaient t fait, etc ... l'histoire des films, ct "technique". C'tait passionnant, surtout qu'a l'poque - au moins des 2 premiers - il n'y avait pas trop d'informatique pour les supporter, donc beaucoup de "manuel". De vrais artistes, n'empche. (4)
pcaboche : Pas mal... (3)




> Le nageur papillon de la ligne d'eau numro 2  rat a coul. Il  refais surface tout de suite. (il a du faire un plat... pas de bol)


Sunchaser : Je vois l'ide de la nage papillon... bien, bien ! (4)
pcaboche : La participante de la ligne 6 a rat son orthographe. Du coup sa note a coul et sa blague est tomb  plat... pas de bol. (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: a -> sa. Il *a* refai*t*. Il a d** (Malus: -0.84)




> Un lphant qui jongle au cirque.


Sunchaser : Je ne sais quoi crire tellement je trouve cet lphant beau.  (5)
pcaboche : J'imagine d'ici la scne...  :8O:  (4)




> ...Pendant qu'il naviguait dans les recoins obscures de cette caverne, il fit la rencontre de Robert, le splologue  la demi moustache. Robert fut intrigu par la venue de Lapinou, ce dernier cherchant  savoir pourquoi il tait diffrent ne trouva pas de rponse auprs de notre ami, a la lampe torche sur le front...


Sunchaser : ...Ah ca y est ! J'ai compris: le Lapin c'est le petit nom que tu donnes au coloscope, la grotte c'est ton gros intestin, et le splo moustachu avec sa lampe sur le front, c'est ton gastro-entrologue ! J'ai bon ?
http://www.cris-et-chuchotements.net...117499858.html (3)
pcaboche : L'interprtation de Sunchaser a plus de sens... (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe:  (Malus: -0.24)




> Je n'arriverai jamais  me mettre  la physique quantique, mais il doit manquer un % pour relier le pass  aujourd'hui.


Sunchaser : Moi, j'ai essay aussi. Et puis comme c'etait dur, je me suis mis a boire en mme temps. Et finalement ... je ne fais plus que boire, c'est plus simple. (3)
pcaboche : En fait, c'est un peu plus compliqu que a :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e99vsYHIbsQ"]Is Time Travel Possible? Science says yes - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxuZnMEcGVY"]The Illusion of Time - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Dr. Mario !


Sunchaser : Argh... -> Imaginez qu'une moue incrdule vient de se poser sur mon visage. (2)
pcaboche : Pas mal !

Pour tous ceux qui ne connaitraient pas ce jeu:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4ksAgQouc"]Dr Mario - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Un gladiateur a t crucifi. Sa blonde passe devant lui avec leur bb dans les bras.


Sunchaser : Cela m'tonne que l'on crucifit les gladiateurs. (Rolololoooo .... comment je tente des trucs de fou, moi, j'chui nul en grammaire en plus !).
Un gladiateur, cela se donne  manger aux lions, gure mieux, non ?  (3)
pcaboche : "Regarde mon petit, c'est papa sur la croix. Et quand tu sera grand, tu vengeras sa mort..." (3)




> Lucky Luke, quand on lui a annonc qu'il ne pourrait plus fumer dans ses BD.


Sunchaser : Mme pas une clope electronique ? Avec dedans plein de petits produits chimiques non identifis, et plein de possibles effets  long terme non envisags .. (5)
pcaboche : C'est pas de chance... (5)




> Isaac Asimov arrive chez Mre-Grand avec son petit pot de beurre :
> ""Grand-mre, que vous avez de grands pieds !! Que vous avez de gros nich...Enfin de grosses mich... euh... chaussures !!""


Sunchaser : Il est bizarre cet Asimov, tout  l'heure il voulait regarder dans le vestiaire des filles, maintenant les miches de la grand-mre. Pas clair c'lui la. (3)
pcaboche : En mme temps les grosse miches, a irait bien avec le beurre...  ::aie::  (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*\-**





> je rchlchis encore... (ben oui pas facile cette anne le concours)


Sunchaser : Fais gaffe, tu t'enfonces... (1)
pcaboche : Quoi ? Tu relches les Ch'tis encore ?  ::koi::  (1)
pcaboche : Orthographe: rflchis (Malus: -0.24)




> La capitaine crochet aprs une nouvelle dfaite contre les enfants perdus


Sunchaser : J'ai jamais aim le capitaine Crochet et tous ces trucs l... (2)
pcaboche : Et visiblement, il s'est gratt l'oeil en oubliant qu'il avait un crochet. (4)
pcaboche : On a dj eu droit au Capitaine Crochet en 2011... (juste pour info, j'enlve pas de point) (0)




> (Aucune ide)


Sunchaser : Moi je sais: zro. Na ! (hin,hin,hin,hin ... rires diaboliques) (0)
pcaboche : Pareil... (0)




> La cicatrice, lil au beurre noir et loreille en chou-fleur lattestent, vouloir enfiler un tutu  un chimpanz sauvage est une trs mauvaise ide


Sunchaser : Whaou... j'avais mal lu au dpart, je croyais qu'il voulait enfiler un chimpanz sauvage ... fallait choisir un bonobo, ils sont plus joueurs. (3)
pcaboche : Sunchaser, l'ami des animaux...  ::aie::  (3)




> Comme sur Google, il faut passer la souris sur le symbole. Il vous sera alors indiqu le nom de la personne pour laquelle on fte son aniversaire et l'ge qu'elle a (aurait du avoir). Quel malotru rvler comme a l'ge des dames, non mais ..


Sunchaser : Attends! Ce symbole, la, il t'voque tout ca ? Whaou psychologie complexe.
Cela me rappelle quand on m'avait emmen chez des psys et qu'ils me montraient pleins d'images dbiles. Ils avaient l'air vraiment plus en difficult que moi. La seule qui tait bien, c'tait une psy en ville, une belle brune avec des gros seins. Mais j'tais jeune ... dommage.
Bon, bref, je discute, je discute, et je note pas. Bon, qu'est ce que je mets moi ... j'ai rien compris, donc ... dsol. (2)
pcaboche : J'ai rien compris... (1)
pcaboche : Orthographe: aurait d**. (Malus: -0.12)




> Un lapin crtin avec un il au beurre noir. On reconnait ses oreilles sur le ct droit.


Sunchaser : Rien que l'vocation d'un lapin crtin me fait sourire (3)
pcaboche : Bwaaaaaaaaaaah... (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: On reconna**t (Malus: -0.12)




> Le vissage "" chaud"" d'Evander Holyfield aprs sa rencontre avec Tyson.
> On remarque qu'il lui manque une oreille


Sunchaser : Mais si, pcaboche, c'est en germano-francais: "le fissage" (3)
pcaboche : Vissage ? Du verbe visser ? ... part a, pas mal. (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Visage (Malus: -0.48)




> [De droite  gauche] Une femme tenant un bouquet de fleurs, au chevet dun malade.


Sunchaser : aaaAAAaaa ... intressant. (4)
pcaboche : J'arrive pas  voir... Dsol... (1)




> Un homme, derrire une palissade, qui lance un shuriken


Sunchaser : Ah oui ! Un truc comme ca ? -> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSUFEHKQhA"]Shuriken Fail - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche : Ben ouais Les armes, c'est rigolo alors ""Let's fighting love!""  ::aie:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VILgSsesD0"]South Park - Let's Fighting Love - YouTube[/ame] (3)




> Luke s'appretant  monter sur la planche qui doit le conduire dans la geule du Sarlacc que l'on aperoit en contrebas de la fosse de Carkoon. On ne voit ici que le cot du vaisseau transportant Luke.


Sunchaser : Carkoon: pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est un gros anus des sables, rpugnant, avec des tentacules et qui avale tout se qui se jette dedans. (3)
pcaboche : Hors sujet:  ce propos, que faisait Boba Fett dans cette scne ? En temps que chasseur de prime, il n'avait absolument aucune raison d'tre l, si ce n'est pour tre au coeur de ce qui est certainement la scne plus grotesque de la saga Star Wars.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwC_o_fcW1s"]Boba fett death(1983)Worst SW scene ever! - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: s'appr**tant (Malus: -0.12)




> biathlon : tire couch


Sunchaser : Mouhahaha ! Je lis l'apprciation de pcaboche et me marre. Ca remonte la note, car sinon, je vois pas trop. (3)
pcaboche : Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien quand je tire couch... surtout en compagnie de jolies femmes... (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: tir (Malus: -0.24)




> Van Gogh qui se regarde dans une glace juste aprs cette coup l'oreille.


Sunchaser : Un truc que l'on ne m'a jamais dit : il l'a mange son oreille aprs ? (3)
pcaboche : Trs ressemblant. (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: cette -> s'tre (Malus: -0.24)




> Pendant ce temps en haut d'une caverne, le mchant, troglodyte les observait. Une oreille, un oeil. Lapinou ne sait pas quel danger sommeil au sein de la grotte du smiley...


Sunchaser : pcaboche ! Ici ! Ici ! Il y a une virgule qui se balade n'importe ou dans la premire phrase ( mon avis). Sanction ! Youpi !
Je suis sadique ...
Bon, quand est-ce qu'il se fait violer Lapinou ? Ca manque d'action ici ... (2)
pcaboche : S'il n'y avait que la virgule qui n'allait pas dans sa prose... (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: sommeille (Malus: -0.24)




> A lalala les bricoleurs du dimanche, il a retir le clou de son l'oeil, a doit faire mal, tiens bon mon gars.


Sunchaser : Ca reste classique tout de mme ... en mme temps, c'est pas faux, et pis en mme temps, c'est "classique". On aurait pu dire que c'tait une vocation de la trogne de Ribry, par exemple. Etc ... (3)
pcaboche : De son l'oeil ? Non, pour faire la liaison on dit "de son n'oeil"  ::aie::  (4)
pcaboche : O)rthographe: de son oeil (Malus: -0.24)




> L'adversaire de Mike Tayson aprs un arrachage d'oreille


Sunchaser : L'a-t-il fait exprs ? A-t-il sciemment pomp sur le travail de ses petits camarades ? (0)
pcaboche : Malheureusement, dj propos... (0)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Mike T*ay*son ? Mais "Tayson" nous !  ::aie::   (Mike T*y*son) (-3) (Malus: -0.72)




> Un professeur enlve la fille de sa logeuse.


Sunchaser : Une seule chose me vient  l'esprit: qu'est ce qui a bien pu arriver dans ta vie pour penser  cela en voyant ce smiley ? (4)
pcaboche : Il a sans doute trop jou aux jeux Nintendo,  cause de toutes ces princesses qui se font enlever (Peach, Zelda...), sans compter toutes les autres drives (consommation de champignon ou d'herbe, esclavagisme dans Pokemon ou Pikmin...) (4)




> Et l, il vient d'apprendre qu'en plus il devrait se coller un brin de paille dans la bouche.


Sunchaser : Et il s'est mit quoi dans l'oignon ? (4)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser :  ::mouarf::  (4)




> Suite de la scne prcdente avec Isaac Asimov :
> ""Grand-mre, que vous avez de gros testi... de grosses couil... euh... dents !!""


Sunchaser : Je comprends pourquoi les livres de ce type taient si tordus, je comprends ... (4)
pcaboche : Tire la chevillette, la bobinette cherra...

Je sais, a n'a pas de lien direct. J'avais juste envie de placer cette phrase quelque part. (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*'/|\*





> alpiniste sur le Mont-Blanc


Sunchaser : Very nice ! Surement une de tes meilleures propositions. Dommage que vous soyez si dissip et versatile, lve Auteur. (5)
pcaboche : Une de ses meilleures propositions, ou une de ses seules propositions ? :-S (4)





> Photo mal cadre d'un kilt cossais et de sa besace lors du festival d'Edimbourg


Sunchaser : Belle imagination, j'ai eu peur un moment avec la besace... (4)
pcaboche : T'es sr que c'tait sa besace ? Il y a peut-tre eu un coup de vent...  ::whistle::  (4)




> Une tente avec une lune un peu bizarre


Sunchaser : A qui c'est cette lune ? Hum ? C ki ki nous montre sa lune ? (3)
pcaboche : Moi aussi je me suis demand qui tait cette tante qui nous montrait sa lune. Et puis j'ai regard de plus prs, et c'est bien crit "tente", avec un 'e'. Comme quoi, l'orthographe, c'est important. (3)




> La dcapotable de John dvorait lasphalte de la route, le propulsant cheveux au vent vers un horizon dincertitudes et de promesses. Ivre de vitesse et de libert, soudain il sexclama :  Merde ! Le radar !


Sunchaser : C'est clair, il se croyait au US, et il se retrouve en fait flash sur une nationale des Ctes d'Armor, ca fait moins rver comme ca ... dur rveil. (4)
pcaboche : Bienvenue sur les routes franaises ! (4)




> Panneau d'indication signifiant que vous arrivez sur le site des pyramides ( /|\ ) de Gizeh. Effectivement, il y en a bien  : Khops, Kphren et Mykrinos


Sunchaser : Mykrinos, Mykrinos... ca fait plutt Grec ca, non ? (3)
pcaboche : a devrait plutt tre un panneau : "attention, vous arrivez en gypte, faites demi-tour". Aprs m'tre retrouv coinc pendant 9 heures  l'aroport du Caire parce que les avions de la compagnie nationale gyptienne sont dans un tat dplorable (le mien a carrment eu un racteur qui ne marchait pas une fois en vol), j'ai promis de ne plus jamais y remettre les pieds. Absolument aucun service et ils prennent les touristes pour des cons (quand il n'y a pas de rvolution qui clate...) (3)




> Mesdames et messieurs les automobilistes, vous allez bientt arriver sur une portion d'autoroute  3 voies.


Sunchaser : Ahh cool ! Avec un petit radar sur la gauche, c'est ca ? Bien ! bien ! (3)
pcaboche : Ces histoires de routes, a n'en finit pas... (3)




> Un moustique en approche haute stratgique, pour attaquer un abat-jour


Sunchaser : Oh comme j'aimerais qu'ils n'attaquent que des abat-jours, ces saloperies la !
Si il y a bien deux btes que je peux pas encaisser, c'est bien les moustiques et les tiques. Belle image, pour ce Smiley. (3)
pcaboche : Le problme, c'est que ce n'est gnralement pas l'abat-jour qu'ils attaquent ces salets... (3)




> [De face] Alors l trop facile, Il sagit dun Tipi duquel schappe un message de fume ! Qui veut probablement dire  Femme endormie, toi prparer calumet et mettre foot .


Sunchaser : Avec la bire et les chips ? Il semble que ca colle avec le foot, ces trucs .. (4)
pcaboche : La bire, les chips, le foot... l'influence de l'homme blanc a fortement contribu  la disparition des indiens d'Amrique. (4)




> Euh...Une dame qui fait une gentillesse buccale  son amant. (ouais bon, la je vois pas grand chose quoi, je vois deux jambes + une au milieu avec une bouche sur le ct)


Sunchaser : Cool. Comme je suis un obsd sexuel, j'aime bien et donc je note bien. (mme si en fait, je vois pas trop, mais bon...) (3)
pcaboche : Pourquoi sa jambe du millieu est plus longue que les 2 autres ? Oooooohh...  :8O:  (3)




> Un AT-AT en image pour se remettre dans le bainUn AT-AT se dirigeant vers la base (plus si) secrte (que a) de Hoth. Pour les rebelles, a risque d'tre assez hot !


Sunchaser : Whoua ! J'adorais ces trucs ! (5)
pcaboche : C'est vrai que c'est ressemblant. (4)




> Sport automobile, 3s dans la petite ligne droite des tribunes a 310km/h de moyenne ... Calculer la taille de la ligne droite.


Sunchaser : Il ne faut pas parcourir l'espace, mais recourber l'espace autour de soi. Sinon, jamais on obtient un mode de dplacement efficace. (4)
pcaboche : Approcher la vitesse maximale d'une voiture de Formule 1 pendant 3s, c'est extrmement dur, voire impossible dans la pratique.

Dans la vido suivante (de 2006), la voiture (une F1 de 2005) peut atteindre 220 mph, soit 354 km/h. Mais on est trs loin de sa vitesse maxi :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uG9Afp6fy0"]f1 car vs normal car indoor - YouTube[/ame]
Note : ils auraient peut-tre d essayer avec la DeLorean du Doc, pour essayer d'atteindre 88mph avant le mur. (""La o on va, on n'a pas besoin de route"")

De mme, dans la vido suivante (de 2008) Richard atteint effectivement la vitesse maximale d'une F1... mais pendant seulement 0.2s:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGUZJVY-sHo"]Richard drives a F1 car round Silverstone - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube[/ame]

Mais bon, dtails techniques mis  part (ou avec une bonne dose de ""suspension consentie de l'incrdulit"") on va dire que c'est ressemblant. ;-)

Et oui, j'adore Top Gear !  ::D:  (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Calculez (impratif) (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Un raton laveur qui va traverser une route.


Sunchaser : Je vois dj comment ca va finir ... (hi hi hi) (3)
pcaboche : Dis, tu connais l'histoire de Schplarf le raton-laveur ?  ::aie::  (4)




> Le troglodyte fit demi tour, nous pouvons admirer sa sublime crte d'une raideur unique, et une tache, non cela brille, c'est un lger piercing derrire son unique oreille. Ou va t il ? Que cherche t il ? Un froid glaciale s'abat sur la grotte...


Sunchaser : Il a l'oreille plus haute que sa crte ? Arfff, je comprends rien, rien ... J'chui nul moi ! Je pige que dalle. (2)
pcaboche : Il fait peur ce troglodyte. La tension monte. C'est bien. (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: O (-1), glacial (-1) (Malus: -0.48)




> la goutte de sueur, ce joueur n'est pas serein sur son prochain coup au mikado, quelle tension !!!


Sunchaser : Merci pcaboche, je ne connaissais pas le Jenga. Je m'enrichie tous les jours moi, ici. Je connais pas non plus le "bunga bunga", qui veut jouer avec moi ? (4)
pcaboche : Vu la forme du smiley, j'aurais plutt vu une tour de Jenga. Question de point de vue sans doute (vue du dessus -> mikado, vue de profil -> Jenga) (4)




> L'Eyjafjll (le fameux volcan islandais pour ceux qui l'aurai oubli)


Sunchaser : Halalalalalala ... ce truc ! Bloqu a Munich, pas d'avion pour rentrer  la maison, et voila que je me retrouve au milieu d'une foule stresse,nerve,suante,cherchant de partout soit ses bagages, soit une autre solution pour aller la ou elle devait aller. 
Et voila que je tombe sur la seule personne qui parlait francais (je sais, j'ai pas mis la cdille mais je n'ai pas de cdille sur mon clavier et je suis trop fainant pour trouver une solution acceptable): une petite nana, une brunette tout menue comme je les adore. Alors me voila pas en train de errer dans la belle arogare teutonne avec la mignonne, tentant de rcuprer nos bagages et d'envisager une solution pour rentrer chez soi.
Et on se disait qu'il commencait a tre un peu tard, qu'on avait soif et faim, et donc vivement qu'on les chope ces bagages histoire qu'on continue de papoter dans un endroit plus sympa, en attendant un autre avion ou un train.
Et voila pas que la ""merde"" arrive ! Voila pas qu'une personne anime de la meilleure intention vient nous stopper net ! Certes, il avait une solution pour que nous soyons rapatris chacun dans son chez soi... mais merde ! Pas maintenant quoi ! Il aurait pu attendre le lendemain, ca aurait t sympa quoi !  ::mouarf:: 
Pinaise, le ""mga-casseur de plans"" -> 20 /20, je lui mets. Et pourtant, et je ne peux pas dtailler, c'tait vraiment sur une bonne intention de sa part.
Mince, Alvaten, j'ai failli te mettre zro rien que de repenser a cela. Et puis, non, je mets la note max, puisqu'en mme temps cela m'a rappell les doux yeux de la mignonne ... (5)
pcaboche : J'ai faillit ne pas pouvoir prendre mon avion  cause de ce volcan... (4)




> On se creuse la tte pour viter le dclenchement de bombes nuclaires.


Sunchaser : Pourquoi ? Le bouton stop est dans la tte ? Au milieu du crne ? Ok, alors, gratte fort ! Merci d'avance ! (3)
pcaboche : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0zwirfmGIU"]Kim Jong Un Launches a Nuke - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Du coup il se tire, sur Jolly Jumper. Bon, l on voit surtout l'arrire de Jolly Jumper en fait. "I'm a poor lonesome cow-boy, I've a long long way sans clope..."


Sunchaser : Ouais, c'est cool... (3)
pcaboche : Hi hi. En effet, maintenant que tu le dis, on peut y voir la croupe d'un cheval... (3)




> Les 3 lois de la robotique.
> 
> Sinon, juste pour aider clairetj, je propose une lgre amlioration  sa rponse (en esprant au passage ne pas passer pour un homophobe, ce que je ne suis pas. a  tendance  s'offusquer trs vite sur ce forum) :
> 
> Une tante avec une lune un peu bizarre.


Sunchaser : J'addoooooooorrrre les tantes et les lunes ! Et elle a un grand piquet, cette tante ...  ::mrgreen:: 
@pcaboche: les 3 lois de la robotique, ce n'est pas ""fonctionne, surchauffe, cesse de fonctionner"" ? Le tout devant s'appeller obsolescence programme, je crois. (5)
pcaboche : J'ai un petit soucis avec cette rponse : si cela reprsente les 3 lois de la robotique, alors le robot en question ressemble furieusement  un Dalek (oui, c'taient les 50 ans du Docteur dernirement...). Or les Daleks ne sont pas vraiment rputs pour respecter la premire loi de la robotique (""Un robot ne peut porter atteinte  un tre humain...""), bien au contraire (""EX - TER - MI - NATE !"").

Mais bon, si on considre que les Daleks ne sont techniquement pas des robots (mais des cyborgs crs par le scientifique Davros en modifiant gntiquement des Kaleds de la pante Skaro durant les dernires annes de la guerre de 1000 ans contre les Thals) alors finalement, a se tient... (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*\.:.{*





> ben non a compile pas...


Sunchaser : Pourtant, il y a une minute, je te jure que ca marchait. J'ai rien chang, je te jure, et maintenant ca compile plus. (3)
pcaboche : Normal, l'expression rgulire n'est pas complte. Par contre \.:.{2,} se traduit par: "un point (.), puis deux points ( ::): , puis au moins 2 caractres (sauf le retour  la ligne)"  (4)





> En plus il y en avait un il tait mi-ours, mi-scorpion, et re mi-ours derrire ! ...


Sunchaser : J'ai pas d'herbe sur moi, je suis pas sr de pouvoir noter de suite... a froid, comme ca, j'ai du mal avoir le scorpi-ours (1)
pcaboche : C'est un pisode de South Park : Manbearpig. Mi-homme, mi-ours, mi-cochon. (1)




> Un aspirateur


Sunchaser : Avec de gros gros acariens qui essaient de fuir. (3)
pcaboche : a a pas l'air d'tre un modle rcent... (4)




> Se dbarrasser de la poussire en la balayant sous le tapis est un geste cologique. Et a rend le tapis plus moelleux.


Sunchaser : Nan, a rend les acariens plus moelleux. Au moins clairetj est plus consciencieuse, elle passe l'aspirateur, elle.
Note: j'ai merd, car il me semble que clairetj est un "il", mais je laisse le "elle" dans le texte original, histoire d'tre taquin. (3)
pcaboche : a attire les acariens aussi... (3)




> ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer d'chapper le caractre(\), le symbole .:. n'existe absolument pas en braille ...


Sunchaser : Si ca existe ! C'est le "R" ! (ah mince, grill par pcaboche). Mais enfin, pas tout a fait dans la mme position, le symbole, faut avouer, donc ... (2)
pcaboche : On dirait pourtant la lettre 'R'... (1)




> Un buldozer.
> PS : je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit trs lgal de mettre une lame de telle taille (5,80 mtres  vue dil) sur un modle qui a clairement moins de 50 chevaux.


Sunchaser : C'est pour pater les filles ? Faudra lui dire que le buldozer, c'est moins sexy que la Harley... (4)
pcaboche : Quand tu dis "lame de belle taille", tu penses  quoi ?  ::weird::  (4)




> Une pelleteuse lance  toute allure


Sunchaser : Hou !...... On est proche du buldozer de Robin56, la, non ? M'enfin (3)
pcaboche : En fait c'est une pelledozer : mi-pelleteuse, mi-bulldozer (mi-ours, mi-scorpion, mi-ours) (3)




> [On penche la tte  gauche] Cest Super Mario ! franchement avec une moustache pareille et un bret a nallait pas tre Justin Bridou.


Sunchaser : Rolololo ... ils m'nervent tous avec leur Mario. Mario par ci, Mario par la ... on dirait qu'il y a un virus Mario dans ce concours des Smileys.
Je l'ai dj dis, moi, mon truc, c'est Crash Bandicoot ! (2)
pcaboche : Il a un bret Mario ? Et il carbure  la baguette et au vin rouge ? (2)




> Une psychothrapie, on voit l'homme allong sur le fauteuil du psy en arrire plan et le visage du psy en premier plan.


Sunchaser : H b .... pfiou ... du mal  voir un visage, un psy, un homme along, et tout ca. Dsol. (2)
pcaboche : Bien, bien... Maintenant, parlez-moi de votre enfance... hmm... Trs bien, cela fera 150 euros. (2)




> Le pod en questionLe pod-racer BT410  4 racteurs de Ben Quadiranos viens de perdre le premier. La suite de la course semble compromise.


Sunchaser : Et dire qu'il me fait chercher sur le net tout ce qui concerne le "pod-racer" et que je le fais avec joie, je suis compltement gaga moi... (3)
pcaboche : T'es sr que c'est pas la tronche de Jar-Jar aprs s'tre lectrocut avec le Pod-Racer ? (3)
pcaboche : Orhtographe: vient (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Le curling est il vraiment un sport ? (Ici on  une vue pas trs bien cadr sur la cible avec d'un cot le manche du balai et de l'autre la bedaine du gars de lquipe adverse qui essaye dempcher le poids d'avancer en le regardant de travers...)


Sunchaser : Alors, rponse: non. Le curling n'est pas un sport. Une activit rcrative avec des rgles ""clairement"" dfinies (enfin, selon ceux qui pratiquent) et une ambition de faire "comptition".
Pas plus, par exemple, que l'quitation qui ne sera un sport que le jour ou les jockeys porteront leurs chevaux sur leurs paules. (3)
pcaboche : Si par "sport" tu veux dire "activit requirant d'astiquer vigoureusement le manche", alors si c'tait le cas, a ferait longtemps que je serais aux Jeux Olympiques... (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: On a, cadre, ct (-1, -1, -0.5) (Malus: -0.6)




> Ce qui reste du raton laveur aprs avoir tenter de traverser la route.


Sunchaser : Et voil ! J'en tais sr, mais ca me plat ... (4)
pcaboche : Et bien c'est l'histoire d'une voiture et Flop-Flop, la giraffe... ah non, c'tait pas a... : koi: (4)




> Le vent de plus en plus fort, perturbe la stabilit de la grotte, Lapinou vite de juste un boulement qui vient de se produire juste derrire lui, le voici coinc, parmi les dcombres, peut il survivre ?


Sunchaser : Le vent qui perturbe la stabilit d'un grotte ?!? Bon, il est 20h06, je sens qu'il est l'heure d'aller ingurgiter une dose non raisonnable de Whisky. Peut tre qu'ainsi comprendrais-je mieux comment le vent peut - je cite - "perturber la stabilit d'une grotte". (2)
pcaboche : Oui c'tait une norme tempte au milieu d'une grotte... Faut pas chercher... (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: de justesse (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> La dcouverte des plans de fabrication des pyramides, c'est une mouvante dcouverte


Sunchaser : Je ne sais pas si il est bon de repartir sur les pyramides, surtout aprs tout ce qu'on a pu lire dans la Taverne a ce sujet.
Je ne sais pas, mais je ne sais pas non plus si je vais rsister ... ca me gratte ..  ca me dmange de partout, c'est affreux...
AAaaahhhh ! J'en peux plus ! Je vais craquer ... AAaaahhh ! Aidez moi ! AAaahhhhh, non c'est trop dur, je ne peux rsister !
""C'est pas possible de trouver les plans des pyramides, elles ont t concues par des extra-terrestres"" !!
RRaaaaa .... ca fait du bien ! Dsol, j'ai craqu mais ca fait du bien, j'en pouvais plus de me retenir. Bon, si on a de la chance, personne n'aura le courage de lire toutes nos commentaires, et personne ne viendra nous refaire un topic de 20 pages sur les ""mystres des pyramides"", les ""explications extra-terrestres"" ou je ne sais quoi ... Dsol, j'ai craqu, je sais qu'avec ca, on a de quoi nourrir un gros troll pendant plus d'une semaine, mais c'tait trop dur de me retenir. (3)
pcaboche : Plans des pyramides: de face: un triangle,  de ct: un triangle, de dessus: un carr (3)




> Une machine  boucher les bouteille de vin (ou autres)


Sunchaser : Whaou .. c'est bien vu. (4)
pcaboche : Ok (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: bouteille*s* (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Cest une mission spatiale en direction de Jupiter pour y dcouvrir les mystres de lhumanit.


Sunchaser : @pcaboche: non, il n'y a pas de traces de vie sur Europa. Rien que des traces de dettes, crises sociales, chomage, etc ... Le pire, c'est qu'il y a un risque non ngligeable pour qu'un jour certains approchent la Terre afin de voir si il y a des traces de vie dessus, et quand ils verront le bordel qu'on y aura laiss !... (2)
pcaboche : Jupiter, a risque d'tre un peu dur (car une gante gazeuse). Mais peut-tre que l'tude de ses 67 lunes pourrait se rvler intressante. Il y a-t-il des traces de vie dans les glaces d'Europa ?

Ajout au 12/12/2013 : Tiens c'est marrant, je l'voquais dans mes corrections comme une boutade. Or quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de tomber sur un sujet d'actualit parlant de cela xD :
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencete...-icy-moon.html
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/201...earch-for-life (3)




> Le chevalier de Saint-Points-Sans-Transition.


Sunchaser : "Saint-Points" ? Ou "Sans-Points" ? Parceque je n'en ai plus beaucoup a distribuer (hin,hin, hin ...) (2)
pcaboche : ...lui vaut la note de 2 points, sans concession. (2)




> Toujours avec Isaac Asimov :
> ""Grand-mre, que vous avez une grosse moustache !!""


Sunchaser : Une grand-mre avec des grosses...miches (voire le smiley prcdent, puis maintenant  moustaches (""cuir-moustache""?)... une vie passe a crire des romans d'anticipation ...
Profil psycho perturbant. (3)
pcaboche : C'est vrai que c'est suce-pets (c'est bien comme a que a s'crit ? Je suis nul en orthographe  ::aie::  ) (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*{`}~*





> monstre triste


Sunchaser : Il est amoureux de toi, et il sait que toi, non.
Un monstre ? Un montre dis-tu ? But ... what's that coming over the hill ? Is it a monster ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9pGDSdtJYo"]The Automatic - Monster - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche :  (3)





> La princesse Leia tente de se curer les oreilles mais avec les macarons c'est pas facile.


Sunchaser : Ro pinaise, qu'est ce qu'elle tait moche avec cette coupe de ronce... (4)
pcaboche : Je croyais que c'taient un gros casque audio (4)




> Un chat en boule qui dort (avec a queue qui bouge quand il rve)


Sunchaser : Ron, ron, ron ... -> commentaire inutile, mais le premier qui critique, je lui mets un -1 mme aprs publication des rsultats (4)
pcaboche : Oooooh... Un chat tout mignon quand il dort... Vite ! Sort la camra et balance la vido sur Youtube  ::aie::  (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: sa (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Selon le  Madame Smiley  de ce mois-ci, la tendance pour 2014 en matire de coiffure fminine sera le retour de la frange courte avec raie au milieu et queue de cheval.


Sunchaser : Bon, ben, si c'est pour voir des horreurs pareilles, je m'en vais feuilletter le nouveau Lui (4)
pcaboche : Je hais les magazines de mode. Mais le commentaire est bien. (4)




> Lady encore en train de nous dire qu'elle rame et qu'elle n'a pas d'ide pour rpondre au coucours du Smiley d'Or 2013. Courage tu vas y arriver !


Sunchaser : HHououou ... c'est pas gentil de se moquer des ses petits camarades. En mme temps, c'est marrant comme ide... (3)
pcaboche : C'est pas gentil a... C'est surtout Auteur qui trouve pas d'ide (Lady, c'est surtout en orthographe qu'elle rame  ::aie:: ) (3)




> Un mogwai qui chante de faon harmonieuse.


Sunchaser : Je sais faire le chant du Mogwai, srieusement, faudrait que je m'enregistre. Z'allez adorer ! (3)
pcaboche : C'est mignon (4)




> Moi me faisant examiner l'oreille droite (ou gauche, selon la perspective)


Sunchaser : T'as de bonnes joues, toi, dis donc. (3)
pcaboche : ...ou de grandes oreilles.  ::aie::  (3)




> [Vue du dessus] Une belle raie (lanimal marin hin  )


Sunchaser : Trs bien. Et pis, c'est beau, les raies, sur la plage, caches derrire un petite ficelle, etc ... hi hi hi. Bon, allez, je me calme, vive les poissons ! (4)
pcaboche : C'est beau la raie de la plage... Mais a ne vaut pas l'arrt de Montcuq :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi7a-Mw-qlo"]Le petit rapporteur  - Montcuq - YouTube[/ame]

Et quitte  rester dans Montcuq ( ::aie:: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVeWFXEDJKQ"]Montcuq est trop troit pour les pompiers. JT M6 - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Un monsieur patate avec un fouet!


Sunchaser : H, h, h, trop marrant, ca me plait bien. (3)
pcaboche : H h... soire SM avec Madame Patate... J'espre qu'il a la frite ! (4)




> Moment intense, la petite crature rampante bizzard envoye pour tuer la princesse Amidala pendant son sommeil se rapproche. Vite Anakin dpche toi ! 
> Petit rappel de la coiffe


Sunchaser : Trs ressemblant, bien vu (4)
pcaboche : Pas mal... (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: bizarre (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Dure de se concentrer pour le concurrent en gymnastique juste avant son passage au saut de cheval quand la concurrente favorite du pays accueillant viens de finir son passage au sol. 
> Mme avec les mains sur les oreilles il n'arrive pas  se mettre dans sa bulle.


Sunchaser : pcaboche: qu'as-tu voulu dire ? "Dur, vient" -> je suis tout dur, viens ? Bon, mis  part a, je vois moyen le truc. Enfin, si, peut tre, mais bon, ch po trop. (3)
pcaboche : Sunchaser: ben c'est des histoire des saut de cheval, de jolies gymnastes, souples et venues de contres lointaines... donc bon...  ::aie::  (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Dur, vient (-1, -1) (Malus: -0.48)




> Bou Bou qui fait un kamehameha.


Sunchaser : Je detestais ce truc, mais je crois que c'est ressemblant (3)
pcaboche : Pareil que Sunchaser. DBZ, a n'a jamais t mon truc... (3)




> Heureusement, l'boulement laisse passer un lger filet d'air, qui permet  Lapinou de pouvoir respirer et de continuer sa qute de rponse. Mais notre lapin n'est pas idiot, il constate en face de lui, que deux pierres sont anormalement places. Tant bien que mal, Lapinou se dresse sur ses longues pattes pour toucher les pierres. Quand soudain....


Sunchaser : ... il se retrouve face  un aropage de rougeots bedonnant, le fusil en badouillire, des chasseurs quoi, qui entonnent tous en coeurs le fameux couplet: "Le lapin, le lapin, le lapin ..." (2)
pcaboche : Moi,  l'inverse de l'boulement, quand je laisse passer un lger filet d'air, gnralement c'est irrespirable...  ::aie:: 

@Sunchaser : je pense que tu fais rfrence  a :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4VbPdyuCEY"]Kiss Cool (Les chasseurs / Le laboratoire).wmv - YouTube[/ame] (3)




> Un papillon monarque dans sa chrysalide pris en photo par dessus, on est proche de la libert, crois en toi petit.


Sunchaser : Whaou ! Un Programmeur-Entomologiste ... (4)
pcaboche : Saviez-vous que la migration des Papillions Monarques se fait en plusieurs gnrations ? La migration du Sud au Nord se fait en plusieurs gnrations, mais la migration du Nord au Sud se fait en une seule. Le fait que les Papillions Monarques retrouvent les mmes lieux que leurs prdcesseurs reste un mystre.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmbwC2ba8rA"]MigrationDesPapillons - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Un esquimau (la glace hein, pas le peuple, quoi qu'en fait ca le fait aussi...)


Sunchaser : Oh oui !, un gros esquimau tout emmitoufl qui tient une petite canne  pche. (4)
pcaboche : Hi hi, c'est vrai que a ressemble  l'un comme  l'autre. (4)




> Cest un meurtre sordide. Est-ce la rdemption ici symbolise?


Sunchaser : "Est-ce la rdemption ici symbolise?": Non. (3)
pcaboche : Je ne vois pas la rdemption, mais j'imafine bien la scne de crime. (4)




> Un chat  qui on vient de... bref, on ne peut plus vraiment dire ""un"" maintenant. 
> NDLA : le chevalier prcdent n'est aucunement responsable de cet tat de fait.


Sunchaser : En voila un qui va se faire des amis chez les adorateurs des chats. (4)
pcaboche : a me rappelle un sketch de Groland :
http://mdr.blogourt.fr/569274/Grolan...ats-sodomises/ (3)




> Isaac Asimov  le cerveau qui surchauffe


Sunchaser : Asimov avait un cerveau ? (2)
pcaboche : Asimov est un ROBOT ?  :8O:  a explique tout alors ! (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: a (-1) (Malus: -0.24)

----------


## Sunchaser

*~}`{*





> monstre mchant !


Sunchaser : Normal, tu viens de refuser ses avances.
Un monstre ? Un montre dis-tu ? But ... what's that coming over the hill ? Is it a monster ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9pGDSdtJYo"]The Automatic - Monster - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche : Perso, je prfre les monstres gentils...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le7CEBP60b8"]L'ILE AUX ENFANTS - YouTube[/ame] (4)





> Dumbo se fait curer les oreilles et il n'aime pas a


Sunchaser : Faut voir la tte qu'il va faire quand on va lui laver le fondement. (3)
pcaboche : Ou faut voir quand on va lui laver le fondement avec la tte :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAVmHPGD-fw"]A man gets his head stuck in a elephants butt - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Un mousquetaire nerv parce qu'il a son pe tordue


Sunchaser : Mousquetaire ?! Mais non ! Encore une faute d'orthographe ! C'est moustiquaire ... mousquetaire, ca n'existe pas. Je sens qu'il va y avoir encore des -1 d'orthographe, moi. (3)
pcaboche : Oui Sunchaser, tu as raison ! C'est ""moustiquaire"". Allez -1.
Raaah la la. On voit des fautes partout maintenant... (4)




> Pour piger un entomologiste, le plus efficace est de lappter dabord avec un papillon attach par un fil de nylon ultrafin ; ensuite, il ny a plus qu abattre le filet.


Sunchaser : OUAIS ! Et aprs on le plonge dans le formol, l'entomologiste, et on le plante sur une pique et on le mets sous verre !
Vengeance pour mes frres papillons ! (4)
pcaboche : Acupuncture level: entomologist! (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: qu' (manque une apostrophe) (Malus: -0.12)




> Bill de Boule et Bill ! On voit trs bien les oreilles pendantes de Bill symbolis ici par } et {


Sunchaser : Bon, allez, juste pour m'avoir refait pens a ce bon vieux Bill ... (4)
pcaboche : Et visiblement, il n'aime toujours pas l'eau du bain (~) (4)




> Je crois qu'on vient de donner  manger  ce mogwai aprs minuit.


Sunchaser : Gizmo ! Caca ! (3)
pcaboche : Reste plus qu' le tremper dans l'eau...  ::aie::  (4)




> Mon chat se faisant examiner l'oreille gauche (ou droite, selon la perspective)


Sunchaser : Ca a des oreilles un chat ? Me souviens plus, ca remonte  loin le dernier que j'ai dpec (3)
pcaboche : Encore un animal qui se fait curer l'oreille ? C'est pas original... (1)




> [Vue de face] Je suis ? Je suis ? Les 2 candidats au face  face de Questions pour un champion, on voit bien que celui de gauche  la main mais que rien est gagn.


Sunchaser : Ouais super ! J'adore ce jeu ! Des questions de folie pour gagner ... un vieux dico a la fin. Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris comment ils faisaient pour trouver encore des candidats motivs.
M'enfin, tout cela ne vaut pas ""Pyramides"". (4)
pcaboche : Encore des Pyramides ? Ils sont vraiment partout ces aliens... (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe:  -> a, que rien *n'*est gagn (-1, -1) (Malus: -0.48)




> Ca serait pas l'arbre mojo en colre?!


Sunchaser : Le mojo ? Le mojo ? ... c'est quoi ca ? Ah oui ! Le Mojo, de M ! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T20lqOSYxHs"]-M- - MOJO (clip officiel) - YouTube[/ame] (3)
pcaboche : L'arbre Mojo est sage. Mme au bord de la mort, victime d'une maldiction, on ne l'a jamais vu en colre. (3)




> Le serpent est ressorti de l'autre cot, Leila s'est reveille et elle n'est pas contente, elle est toute dcoiffe maintenant.


Sunchaser : J'lai toujours trouve moche moi, la princesse Leila, pas vous ?  (2)
pcaboche : Ben c'est surtout qu'elle n'est plus toute jeune...  ::aie::  (3)




> Le sumo pour se motiver avant le combat se donne des claque sur tout le corps dont les joues ... Il avait juste oubli sa carie pas soign  droite!


Sunchaser : Je vois bien l'ondulation du gras sous la peau ... c'est affreux. (4)
pcaboche : "l'ondulation du gras"... le sumo fait la danse du ventre ? Beurk ! (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: claques (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Vegeta qui se prend le kamehameha de Bou bou.


Sunchaser : Alors, autant le dire de suite, je detestais ce genre de dessin anim. Nanmoins, du peu que j'ai pu en voir, ou plutt supporter, cela me parait bien dans le ton. (3)
pcaboche : Moi non plus je n'ai jamais accroch  DBZ. Par contre, je regarde le Joueur du Grenier et en visionnant son Hors Srie sur les dessins anims, il apparait que la scne dont tu parles dans la version originale... c'est pas un kamehameha.  ::lol::  (3)




> Lapinou comprit de tout que se n'tait pas un ramassi de pierre, mais une porte qui s'ouvrit face  lui, provoquant une norme bourrasque et c'est sans difficult que Lapinou entra dans une salle encore plus gigantesque. Lapinou s'approche t il de la rponse ? Cette volont de savoir pourquoi il est diffrent.


Sunchaser : Huuuummm, pas bon ca, je commence a souhaiter la fin de la srie ""Lapinou"". Pas sr de regarder les derniers pisodes, si ca continue.
Ouhahaha (baillements), je m'endors sur le canap. Tu viens mmre ? On va se coucher ... (cool, demain soir, c'est Derrick, enfin de l'action) (2)
pcaboche : Sunchaser commence  s'ennuyer avec ces histoires de lapin.
Pour le faire patienter jusqu` la fin, je m'en vais lui raconter une autre histoire :

C'est l'histoire s'un lapin qui court dans la savanne...
Il rencontre l'Elephant, qui est en train de fumer un gros joint d'herbe et lui dit :
-"Non mais a va pas l'lphant! Fumer un joint c'est pas bien pour ta sant!
Viens donc courir avec moi dans la savanne!!!"

L'Elephant rflchit un peu, et dcide de suivre le petit lapin, et d'aller courir...

Sur leur chemin, ils rencontrent la girafe, qui elle est en train de se faire un gros rail de coco. Le lapin s'arrte et lui dit :
- "Non mais a va pas la tte la Girafe !!! Tu te fais un rail de Coke !!! C'est super mauvais pour ta sant !!! Vient donc plutt courir avec l'Elephant et moi dans la savanne !!!"

La Girafe rflchit, et suit le lapin et l'lphant...

Sur le chemin de leur course folle, ils rencontrent le roi de la D'jungueul... Le Lion... En train lui, de se faire un gros fix dans la papate...

Le lapin s'arrte et lui dit :
- "Mais ti fou le Lion!!! Te faire un fix! La drogue! C'est p bien!!! Vient plutt courir avec nous dans la savane!!!"

Sur ce, le Lion se lve, et "Flam!!!!""il fout un grand coup de pied dans le pauvre lapin qui se fait shooter  10 miles...

Voyant a, la Girafe et l'lphant disent au Lion :
"Mais voyons Lion! Le lapin cherche juste  nous aider! Il nous pousse  faire du sport! A sortir de la drogue! Et toi! Tu l'envoie balader!!! C'est vraiment pas sympa!!!"

Et le Lion de leur rpondre :
- "Ce con de lapin,  chaque fois qu'il est sous LSD, c'est la mme chose, il se met  courir dans la savane..."

(oui, je sais, encore une histoire de lapin sous acide...  ::aie:: ) (2)
pcaboche : Orthographe: se n'tait -> ce n'tait (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> La chrysalide casse, cependant il n'aime pas tre pris en photo par devant .


Sunchaser : C'est comme ca, y en a qui aiment tre pris par derrire, et pas que pour les photos. C'est rien, c'est la nature. (4)
pcaboche : Ouais, pas mieux.  ::aie::  (5)




> Un tube de TNT, attention ca va peter !


Sunchaser : Lui, il doit se brosser les dents avec un bton de dentrifice, et faire pter des tubes de TNT; bizarre tout de mme. (3)
pcaboche : En France, on dit plutt un "bton" de TNT (et quand a pte, a fait du cheni; il va falloir poutser, passer la panosse et le papier mnage... ;-) ) (3)




> Un duel de pistolet en famille avec une jambe ampute au final.


Sunchaser : Un duel de pistolet ? Hum ... sont-ce des pistolets qui se battent en duel, ou bien des duellistes qui tenteraient un combat avec un seul pistolet ? (3)
pcaboche : C'est marrant : des pistolets qui se battent en duel ...  ::aie::  (3)
pcaboche : Correction: duel *au* pistolet (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Le mme chat, qui remit de sa perte, dcide de se venger de ses maitres en agressant sauvagement le canap (pourtant innocent).


Sunchaser : Solution pour le problme "chat": voir ma recette de comment cuisiner Lapinou un peu plus haut... le chat et le lapin, ca a le mme got  la fin. (3)
pcaboche : Sunchaser, le bouffeur de chat(te?) (3)




> Un spectateur devant le film "I, Robot". S'il ne se bouche qu'une oreille, c'est qu'il se sert de l'autre main pour balancer du pop corn sur l'cran.


Sunchaser : Si tu peux expliquer le choix de "I, Robot", ca m'intresse.
@pcaboche: mince, j'ai vraiment pas le niveau. (3)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: Encore un film avec des robots... (pour rester dans la thmatique Asimov) (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

*{;,,**





> l je ne sais pas


Sunchaser : Moi je sais: zro. Na ! (hin,hin,hin,hin ... rires diaboliques)
@pcaboche: Un monstre ? Un montre dis-tu ? But ... what's that coming over the hill ? Is it a monster ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9pGDSdtJYo"]The Automatic - Monster - YouTube[/ame] (0)
pcaboche : Un monstre avec plein de pattes ? (0)





> Le stade volutif entre le requin-blier le dragon de komodo


Sunchaser : Ca se mange ? (2)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser : Ton commentaire me rappelle un truc que m'avait sorti une ex-copine Chinoise.

On se baladait dans un parc, ambiance romantique tout a,  admirer la nature quand tout  coup on voit un cureuil. Visiblement, c'tait la premire fois qu'elle voyait un cureuil de sa vie, et sa raction m'a quelque peu... surpris :
- Oh ! Un cureuil ! C'est si mignon ! ... a se mange ?
Interloqu, je lui rpondis : - Euh, non...

Mais ce n'est pas tout, et la suite de la conversation allait confirmer qu'elle n'avait jamais vu d'cureuil de sa vie :
- On n'a pas d'cureuils en Chine
- Normal, vous les avez tous bouffs...
- Ouiiiiin... T'es miiiiiiichaaaant !
 ::aie::  (3)




> Une chisteras (l'accessoire pour envoyer la balle en pelote basque)


Sunchaser : C'est marrant, chisteras, ca fait plutt ... maladie gastro-intestinale a projection de matire fcale a grande vitesse. Du gente tourista, voyez vous, non ?
Bizarre comme nom, non ? (3)
pcaboche : Pas mal... (4)
pcaboche : Bonus vocabulaire: chisteras (Bonus: 0.24)




> A la proue de son Drakkar, Erik le Rouge scrute les cieux  la recherche de ltoile du Berger qui, selon la lgende, doit le conduire  la fontaine magique dAquavit du dieu Odin.


Sunchaser : Je savais pas qu'il tait autant accro a l'alcool, ca casse un peu le mythe, mais bon ... (4)
pcaboche : Ils ont vraiment des trucs sympas ces dieux nordiques : des fontaines d'alcool, des marteaux de tonnerre, des ceintures qui doublent la force...

Allez, une petite vido :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_NbFYt4pZk"]10 Awesome Facts About Thor - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Le parcours du Tour de France 2014 ! T'occupe de la marque du vlo : pdale !


Sunchaser : J'aurais dis "t'occupe de la came: pdale", mais je crois que je me ferais des ennemis chez les pdaliers (2)
pcaboche : J'aime pas le Tour de France. Une fois, cette salet de course est passe dans ma ville : dans ce cas ils bloquent toutes les rues principales pour laisser passer toutes ces pdales doppes et sur-payes. Et le pire, c'est que c'est subventionn par la commune, donc tu le paye dans tes impts locaux...

Bon, allez, une image marrante sur la reine des pdales :
 (3)




> Jsus avec son toile guidant les rois mages.


Sunchaser : Rien de mieux a dire que: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XOQC--udY4"]la vie est un long fleuve tranquille-jsus revient - YouTube[/ame] (4)
pcaboche : C'est malin : maintenant j'ai le titre de Sheila dans la tte:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeyOmCMl9Vk"]Sheila - Les rois mages (Clip officiel) - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> 3 potes qui jouent avec un shuriken gant. 2 d'entre eux semblent avoir dj perdu la tte


Sunchaser : C'est pour "Vido Gag" ?  (3)
pcaboche : Ouais en gros, c'est plus ou moins le scnario de South Park SE08-EP01: Good Time with Weapons...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PUpkX4rfEI"]South Park - Ninja Battle - YouTube[/ame] (3)




> [Vue de trs loin] Une station en orbite subissant une averse de dbris dun satellite Russe (Toute ressemblance avec un film  laffiche est fortuite).


Sunchaser : Fallait pas balancer les capsules de Nespresso n'importe o (4)
pcaboche : Ce film est bourr d'inepsies scientifiques. Par exemple, il est impossible que George Clooney puisse parler aussi longtemps  une femme de son ge (entendu dans Saturday Night Live). (4)




> Un avant de train  vapeur.


Sunchaser : Presque parfait (5)
pcaboche : Es completamente loco, loco...  locomotora ! ("C'est compltement fou, fou ... locomotive!") (4)




> Tin Tin Tin Tin TinTin Tin TinTin : L'empereur vient de sortir de sa navette. On voit une premire range de storm-troopers  sa droite et Darth Vador qui l'attend au bout.


Sunchaser : Il devait puer du bec srieux, l'empereur, non ? (3)
pcaboche : Ben oui.  ton avis, pourquoi Darth Vador respirait au travers d'un masque ? (4)




> Le gardien de but et 2 dfenseurs vont essayer dempcher le ballon d'entrer dans le filet. Si il font partie de l'quipe de France c'est mal barr!


Sunchaser : Je suis moyen sur le foot, et pourtant je trouve que c'est une belle image d'un coup franc ou coup de pied de coin (bah, oui, on ne dit pas "corner", n'est-ce pas ?). (4)
pcaboche : Je comprends rien au foot. C'est une chaussure  crampons, c'est a ? {;,,* Non ? Bon, ben tant pis. (3)




> C'est une capote.


Sunchaser : Whaou ! Elle a ...bien servi, non ? Ou bien (notez que j'utilise "ou bien", afin d'viter le "ou", sur lequel je me serais surement plant pour l'accent et je finirais donc par risquer d'tre puni par pcaboche a mon tour), c'est une capote prhistorique en peau de serpent ? Notez que ca fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus de capote, je sais plus a quoi ca ressemble; je suis mari et pas volage. Bon, afin de tester la ressemblance, je vais m'acheter des capotes, trouver une nnette et utiliser tout cela ensemble. On verra ... (3)
pcaboche : C'est trop vague... Il aurait fallu (phallus? Sunchaser, d'un coup j'ai un doute sur l'orthographe... ;-) ) dire un truc du genre : c'est une capote nervure avec rservoir (et ventuellement l'anneau vibrant pour plus de plaisir) parce que sinon on imagine un vieille capote dans les toilettes d'un bar...

Par contre un truc m'interpelle : Sunchaser dit qu'il est ""je suis mari et pas volage"", mais quand il y a un volcan qui le retient  l'aroport de Munich, c'est une autre histoire... (2)




> Mais, en entrant dans la salle, Lapinou, se retrouva face aux troglodyte, et c'est un combat des plus violant qui commena, les dbris et les clats retentissent dans toute la salle, c'est un cauchemar. Mais Lapinou, aprs quelques minutes, renona au combat.
> Attendant le coup fatal, Lapinou attendit le coup fatal, en pensant  tous les souvenirs qu'il a pu vivre au cours de sa courte vie...


Sunchaser : A y est ? Ils ont fini par le violer, ce Lapinou ? Un lapin dans une grotte sombre avec des mecs louches dedans, fallait pas esprer grand chose de mieux.
Au fait, t'as pris de l'acide ou c'est l'excitation qui te fais crire plein de choses bizarres ?  ::aie::  (2)
pcaboche : Bon, faisons la liste de ce qui ne va pas ici :
- ""un combat des plus violant""  ::fleche::  violant, participe prsent du verbe violer. Dsol, mais c'est un forum public., on ne peut pas faire l'apologie de tels actes.
Aprs correction :
- des plus violent*s*  ::fleche::  pluriel
- Attendant le coup fatal, Lapinou attendit le coup fatal  ::fleche::  rptition
- troglodyte*s*  ::fleche::  pluriel
- les souvenirs qu'il a pu vivre  ::fleche::  je ne sais pas pour toi, pas on ne vit pas dans un souvenir. On se souvient de ce que l'on a vcu, on se remmore, on peut dire ""les souvenirs du pass lui reviennent, tout ce qu'il a pu vivre""... mais si on ""vit un souvenir"", c'est que la ralit n'existe pas, ou alors seulement dans notre imagination, ou alors ce que nous percevons de la ralit n'est que la projection (ou rmanence, ou ""souvenir"") d'un univers parallle :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esPXKwlhmQY"]10 Reasons You Might Not Exist - YouTube[/ame]

"c'est un cauchemar"  ::fleche::  au niveau de l'orthographe, oui. (1)
pcaboche : Orthographe / grammaire / autres : troglodyte*s* (-1), des plus viol*e*nt*s* (-2-1), rptition "attendant le coup fatal" (-1), vivre un souvenir (-1) (Malus: -1.44)




> Le forum ALM en smiley, c'est aussi le bordel.


Sunchaser : ALM n'tant pas un antonyme de bordel, on peut donc supposer que - avec ou sans smileys - il puisse s'en approcher. (3)
pcaboche : C'est un diagramme de classes avec des cardinalits bizarres ? Ou un diagramme de squence avec plein d'objets qui interagissent ? Ou encore une de ces spcifications faites  la va-vite et gribouilles sur un post-it ?  ::aie::  (4)




> Le retour de Pacman


Sunchaser : Hum ... on ressort les vieux classiques... (3)
pcaboche : Waka waka waka waka... (4)




> Quand on passe tout un hiver enferm dans un grand htel, il arrive que lon perde la carte.


Sunchaser : La carte ... la carte... hum ... ca me rappelle quelque chose ca. Ah si ! La carte bien sur ! Celle de Dora ! -> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O_ePru1cs4"]Dora l'exploratrice : J'suis la carte, Sac  dos, C'est gagn, Let's go la maison de Dora - YouTube[/ame]
Chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la caaaaarte ! (4)
pcaboche : Je ne sais pas si c'est  a que tu fais rfrence, mais a me rappelle un film du grand Kubrick...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpipB4yehk"]Here's Johnny! - The Shining (5/5) Movie CLIP (1980) HD - YouTube[/ame] (3)




> Le canap. On voit bien les balafres infligs. Et la bire oublie sur l'accoudoir.


Sunchaser : Ambiance junky, bien touch. (4)
pcaboche : C'est le chat qui a bu la bire ? Ah la la... Les chats, c'est vraiment des br**leurs...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkOYGrZQqmU"]Les Nuls - Chats, Kwiskas - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> Mais qui mange des spaghetti ? Isaac Asimov bien sr !!


Sunchaser : Beuah ... il a l'air de manger comme un crado (2)
pcaboche : Mouais... Moyenne celle-l... (3)

----------


## Sunchaser

**^_`*





> ben l non plus


Sunchaser : Moi je sais: zro. Na ! (hin,hin,hin,hin ... rires diaboliques). 
Et peut tre -1 par ce que ca fait 2 fois (0)
pcaboche : Ouais -1... mouha ha ha ha ha  ::twisted::  (les rires diaboliques, c'est contagieux) (-1)





> Sire, sire, on en a gros. Vous, nous utilisez bon gr mal gr pour arriver  vos fins !


Sunchaser : Le prochain concours sera "dcoder les interprtations que les participants ont donn aux smileys" (1)
pcaboche : Comme dirait l'autre : "c'est pas faux..."  ::aie::  (1)




> Un escargot de Nol (a explique la boule accroch  sa coquille)


Sunchaser : , comme c'est mignon un escargot de Nol ! Ils mettent des paillettes sur leur traces de baves aussi, les escargots de Nol ? (3)
pcaboche : Les escargots de Nol, c'est plutt au four et avec du beurre persill, non ? (4)




> Super Squirky, lcureuil justicier dot de superpouvoirs depuis quil a ingr des noisettes radioactives, fit un bond de ct et vita de justesse lobus tir par sa Nmsis Ratonotar, le raton-laveur mutant amateur de palindromes.


Sunchaser : Toi, tu avais 18 ans dans la fin des annes soixante / dbut soixante-dix, et tu as abus des bonnes choses ! Hein ?
Y a des restes hallucinognes la-dedans. (3)
pcaboche : Excellent ! Personnellement j'adore.

Comme je l'ai mentionn prcdemment : ""Oh, un cureuil, c'est mignon ! ... a se mange ?""  ::aie:: 

Sinon, j'aime bien le terme ""Nemesis"". a me rappelle un excellent film :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xccK6C3fScY"]SNATCH tete de brique - YouTube[/ame] (5)




> Empereur chinois (`) compltement furibard que son chapeau (^) soit tomb par terre (_) et que l'esclave le plus proche (*) ne se soit pas prcipit pas pour le ramasser.


Sunchaser : Cela aurait pu tre aussi un process de recette de cuisine:
* -> faire frire
^ -> faire sauter  / revenir
_ -> servir
` -> fourchettes ou baguettes, peu importe, mangez ! (4)
pcaboche : Trs bien (4)




> C'est un animal avec le regard menaant et la queue touffue. Vu son faible gabarit, je penche pour un caniche qui viendrait d'tre tondu.


Sunchaser : Le caniche, a doit faire partie des trucs les plus affreux aprs la tique, le moustique et l'araigne. (et encore, l'araigne est utile dans son environnement).
@pcaboche: oui, tu as raison je pense. Et le caniche, aprs tout, une fois cras, ben ca fait une belle petite serpillire !
Vous voulez voir a quoi ressemble un "caniche cras", c'est ici: http://www.lequipier.com/materiel-de...lai-mixte.html (3)
pcaboche : Non Sunchaser, il y a pire que le caniche. Il y a... le chihuahua ! (4)




> L'effet que produit la consommation trop importante de bonbons Chiantos, standard, sur un sujet humain, standard


Sunchaser : Le rsultat s'appelle un caniche ?  ::aie::  (3)
pcaboche : Le problme avec une rponse pareille, c'est que tout le monde ne saisira pas l'allusion  Naheulbeuk... Heureusement, l'un des membres du jury se lave rgulirement les cheveux avec du Loreliane qui lui octroie un bonus de +8 en charisme... parce qu'il le vaut bien. (5)




> [Avec une main devant les yeux  cause du soleil] 2 skieurs de fond en direction dun refuge de haute montagne.


Sunchaser : Ca, c'est bien ! Ca, c'est talent ca ! Tres belle interprtation, brraaavooooo, quand tu danses comme ca, ma petite, tu me fais penser que tu mrites un podium. (4)
pcaboche : Ah, la neige... a fait environ 3 ans que je n'en ai pas vu... Et honntement, a ne me manque pas des masses... (4)




> La campagne, un soleil qui se couche avec une maison dans un prairie avec les oiseaux qui volent.


Sunchaser : Tsoin, tsoin, tsoin, tsoin, tsoin-tsoin, tsoin-tsoin-tsoin ...  vous avez reconnu ? C'tait l'air de la petite maison dans la prairie ! Charles Ingals et son chapeau de paille. AAhhhh... ces jeunes petites filles qui courent dans les prairies .. comme j'aurais aim leur courir aprs .... Non ! non ! Partez pas ! Appelez pas la police ! Je dconne !, je dconne... bon, lve Kearz, je vous mets une bonne note, et espre acheter ainsi votre silence au sujet de cet garement.
Plus 1 si vraiment tu te tais et t'en parle a personne, sinon, j'te chope a la sortie de l'cole, moi ... (3)
pcaboche : Combien d'entre vous regardaient le gnrique de la petite maison dans la prairie juste pour voir la petite fille se vautrer ? Hein ? Hein ? Allez, avouez ! (bon, visiblement Sunchaser regardait les petites filles pour autre chose, nous ne commenterons pas...) (4)




> D'un cot du ring : Obi-wan et Qui-Gon Jinn et de l'autre: Dark Maul (avec les pics sur la tete). Que le combat commence !
> (Hors thmatique Starwars, j'aurais propos Beep-beep. Je le met parceque c'est le dernier smiley qu'il me reste et maintenant que je ne vois que Beep-Beep en le regardant j'arrive encore moins  trouver une ide lie  StarWars)


Sunchaser : Ben l, j'ai pas pig .. (1)
pcaboche : Pour Sunchaser :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQxrJBNQg4A"]Star Wars Episode I - Qui-Gon Jinn & Obi-Wan Kenobi vs. Darth Maul - YouTube[/ame] (5)
pcaboche : Orthographe: ct, Je le mets, parce que (-1, -1, -1) (Malus: -0.72)




> Turbo, L'escargot de course du dernier film d'animation de DreamWork


Sunchaser : Tiens, tiens, encore un escargot. Hum ... je doute que cela soit une fraude. Donc, ca va. (3)
pcaboche : Turbo, j'aurais pens que c'tait un poisson (turbot), mais non... (3)




> Un chat non tondu sur un jeu  chat


Sunchaser : Pourquoi prciser "non tondu" ? C'est bizarre ca ! Y a que les chats tondus qui vont dans des jeux a chat ?
Parle-t-on du chat, l'animal ? Ou de toute autre chose qui peut aussi s'appeler chat, se tondre, mais dsigne une partie du corps humain fminin ? Et dans ce cas, qu'appeles tu "jeu a chat" ?
@pcaboche: oui, elle a fum de l'herbe a chat. (4)
pcaboche : Ok, le "jeu  chat", a doit tre le truc pour que le chat se fasse les griffes dessus plutt que sur le canap... mais bon, pour inventer cette histoire de chat "non tondu", t'as fum l'herbe  chat ou quoi ? (3)




> Mais il n'en fut rien, le troglodyte mit un lger rire. Lapinou le regarda pour comprendre pourquoi.
> Troglodyte montra son deuxime oeil, un joyaux tait en lieu et place. Dans un sourire il dit.
> -Il faut savoir reconnatre un ennemi plus fort que soit pour tre un vrai Lama.
> -Mais que dites vous, je suis un Lapin
> -Non, tu es un Lama, et tu t'appelles Lamanou.


Sunchaser : Lamanou ? Laure Manaudou ? Laure Manaudou est en fait un lama qui se faisait passer pour un lapin champion de natation ?
Aie, je comprends rien, j'ai mal  la tte, arrtez de me torturer ! (1)
pcaboche : - Non, tu es un lama, et tu t'appelles... Serge  ::aie::  (5)
pcaboche : Orthographe: Plus fort que soi (pas  "soit") (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Un pirate sans son bandeau, a fait moins peur.


Sunchaser : Le mieux, c'est un bandeau sans pirate. (2)
pcaboche : Ouais enfin s'il a vraiment perdu un oeil, c'est pas sr... (3)




> Un tournevis transnepnunien


Sunchaser : @pcaboche: il a dit "transnepnunien" pas "transneptunien". Je cherche partout Nepnune, et je trouve pas... (2)
pcaboche : Je ne savais pas que la ceinture de Kuiper tait une ceinture porte-outils... (oui, parce que la ceinture de Kuiper est, par dfinition, compose d'objets transneptuniens. Donc si un tournevis transneptunien existait, je l'imagine plus facilement attach  la ceinture de Kuiper plutt que perdu dans le nuage de Oort)

@Sunchaser: Mais tu as raison ! J'avais pas vu lu ""transneptunien"" et j'avais pas vu la faute ! Merci ! (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: "transneptunien" (merci Sunchaser !) (Malus: -0.24)




> Cest la vie dun militaire de sa formation  son affectation sur le terrain.


Sunchaser : J'aime cette prcision dans la description des choses, ca fait ... militaire. (3)
pcaboche : Tiens, a me donne envie de revoir Full Metal Jacket... (3)




> Il est fier de lui, c'te salet de chat.


Sunchaser : Il a de quoi ! Servi dans une si belle cocotte en fonte... (2)
pcaboche : Moi je trouve a trs bien. Et a permet de rester dans la thmatique du chat destructeur de canap. (4)




> Le palais de l'empereur sur Trantor.


Sunchaser : Ou est pass Asimov ? Hein ?
@pcaboche: j'ai peu lu Asimov, il me semble. Mon pre lisait beaucoup Jack Vance, Philip Jos Farmer, Philip K. Dick.
Et donc, je rcuprais ses bouquins.
Ah ! Je me souviens de ""A la poursuite des Slans"" de A.van Vogt, et d'une trilogie ""particulire""de Jacques Sadoul. (2)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser: "Dans le Cycle de l'Empire et le Cycle de Fondation d'Isaac Asimov, Trantor est une cumenopole de 40 milliards d'habitants" (Source: Wikipedia) (4)

----------


## Sunchaser

**~*|*





> je me suis cogn le petit orteil contre la porte


Sunchaser : Remarque, ca fait plusieurs Smileys que tu t'tais endormi, donc fallait bien que ca arrive ... bon reveil nanmoins. (3)
pcaboche : @Sunchaser : LOL !
Sinon, trs bonne interprtation. (4)





> Wall-E cherche en vain Eve.


Sunchaser : Mais, non, pas "en vain" ... il l'a retrouve  la fin. Ah mince, j'ai dvoil la fin, dsol. (3)
pcaboche : Je ne trouve pas a trs ressemblant. Peut mieux faire. (2)




> Un mec qui vient de tester pour la premire fois de la drogue (et il aime pas trop)


Sunchaser : Encore une dose, et il va se dtendre. (3)
pcaboche : En effet, on voit bien une ligne, un gros nez et des yeux bizarres... (5)




> Le flau darmes  lastique fait galement partie, avec la catapulte  riz cantonais, des plus grands checs de lhistoire militaire.


Sunchaser : Il fallait bien qu'il y en ait un qui essaie pour savoir que cela ne fonctionnait pas. (4)
pcaboche : Comme disait Thomas Edison: "Je n'ai pas chou. J'ai trouv 10.000 mthodes qui ne marchent pas"

Et sinon, dans la srie ""les armes pas trs efficaces de l'histoire militaire"", il y a ""la guillotine volante"" :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os9q0VUIn9M"]The Flying Guillotine - YouTube[/ame] (4)




> ah, cette personne n'est visiblement pas le Sam de la soire. Elle est compltement bourre. D'ailleurs, on la voit rentrer ct passager de la voiture. (voiture en face de nous)


Sunchaser : Une dernire question avant la note: qu'est ce qui te permet d'affirmer que c'est le ct passager ? (3)
pcaboche : Un homme totalement bourr se fait mettre  la porte d'un bar  la fermeture, il titube jusqu'au parking et s'arrte devant la 1re voiture, tte le toit pendant 30 secondes, dclare ""don, c ba celle-l"" Il se trane difficilement jusqu' la suivante, tte le toit pendant 30 secondes et dit ""don, c ba celle- l"". 
Il avance vers la troisime voiture et l, le barman qui l'observait depuis un instant lui demande : 
"Comment fates-vous pour reconnatre votre voiture rien qu'en touchant le toit ?""
L'ivrogne lui rpond : - C'est fazil, la bienne, elle a un gyrophare bleu sur le toit. (3)




> a c'est la tte que vient de faire Sunchaser en voyant la proposition que je viens de faire en 9.


Sunchaser : Nan, ca c'est ma tte quand je recois mon URSSAF a payer. (3)
pcaboche : xD

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy5ewMwLvMc"]Les Inconnus - Rap tout (Vampire) - YouTube[/ame] (3)




> Vue en plong de deux personnes qui ont fait le saut de l'ange du haut d'un gratte-ciel.
> On retrouve ici les restes de chacun d'eux, au pied du dit gratte-ciel.
> Ces 2 personnes semblait proche l'une de l'autre, car elles se tenaient encore par la main au moment de l'impact.
> Columbo est sur l'affaire ...


Sunchaser : Tu m'as l'air d'en savoir beaucoup sur cette affaire, fais gaffe, Columbo va venir te poser des questions et avec son haleine de phoque taille au burin par des annes de cigare, ca va tre un moment difficile. (3)
pcaboche : a me rappelle une scne du film "The Hudsucker Proxy" (Le Grand Saut) des frres Cohen :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6dtasEqpLM"]The Hudsucker Proxy (2/10) Movie CLIP - Waring Hudsucker Quits (1994) HD - YouTube[/ame] (4)"
pcaboche : Orthographe: "en plonge", "dudit", "semblaient", "proches" (-1, -1, -1, -1) (Malus: -0.96)




> [De face] Pikachu  Woodstock ! (sous lemprise dherbizarre)


Sunchaser : Pika Pika, Pikachichon ! (4)
pcaboche : Pikhashish ? (4)




> Une moto dans une garage.


Sunchaser : Ben oui, pcaboche, un camion dans un garage, une moto dans une garage; c'est comme ca maintenant. Bon, sinon, vite de faire designer pour auto / moto, ca a vraiment une drle de tte. (2)
pcaboche : En parlant d'auto, moto et de drle de design, il y a a :
http://www.collectioncar.com/gazette...led.php?id=100 (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: UNE garage ? (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> La corvette corellienne de Leila au tout dbut de l'pisode IV. On ne le voit pas ici mais il y a un gros vaisseau mechant juste au dessus.


Sunchaser : Elle tait vraiment moche la princesse Leila ? Non ? (3)
pcaboche : Moche ou pas Carrie Fisher est suffisamment ge pour tre ma mre, donc bon...  ::aie::  (3)




> Natation synchronis en duo. Attention a va faire des vagues!


Sunchaser : Ils sont vachement prs du bord, non ? (3)
pcaboche : ...tellement prs du bord, je crois qu'ils se sont cogns la tte. (3)
pcaboche : Orthographe: synchronise (-1) (Malus: -0.24)




> Un quad qui se prend un mur.


Sunchaser : Bien fait ! J'aime pas les quads (encore un truc que je n'aime pas, je sais) (3)
pcaboche : Comme disait un de mes anciens collgues: le quad, c'est tous les inconvnients de la voiture et de la moto combins en un seul vhicule (comme une voiture tu ne peux pas te faufiller dans le trafic, et comme un moto tu te prends la pluie dans la figure) (3)




> Lamanou est abasourdi, mais il comprends qu'au plus profond de lui, ce sage a dit la vrit. Il entreprit donc la remonte de la grotte sans grosse difficult, tant donne que ses forces de lama lui sont parvenues, les cailloux et autre pente raides, ne lui font pu peur.


Sunchaser : Ah oui ! Moi aussi je croyais vraiment que Manaudou allait remonter la pente et revenir  son plus haut niveau.
C'tait vraiment la meilleure, je l'aimais bien, moi, la petite Laure. (1)
pcaboche : Lamanou tait abasourdi. Le sage s'appelait Winamp; et Winamp, a fouette les fesses des lamas... mais seulement jusqu'au 20 Dcembre... sauf si MS le rachete d'ici l... bref, c'est une histoire complique... comme l'histoire de Lapinou / Lamanou / Serge / je sais plus trop...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaF-nRS_CWM"]Winamp 2.91 -- It Really Whips the Llama's Ass - YouTube[/ame] (4)
pcaboche : Orthographe: il comprend, tant donn, et autre*s* pente*s* raides, pu -> plus (-1, -1, -1, -1) (Malus: -0.96)




> Une personne sous le choc et mu d'apprendre que le splendide concours de smiley est ouvert jusquau 30 novembre.


Sunchaser : On dirait plutt qu'il a la nause, ca m'inquite plus qu'autrechose. (3)
pcaboche : Non, on avait dit "jusqu'au *31* novembre"  ::aie::  (3)




> La nouvelle fuse russe


Sunchaser : Comment c'est bien tent en tout cas... C'est vrai, avec un bon coup de bol, il tombe sur le jour ou a la fois pcaboche et moi mme sommes dans un tat second, pour une raison qui est propre a chacun, comme par exemple .... je ne sais pas moi ...l'alcool, la drogue, le sexe, la bonne bouffe, un gros concert, un discours de Francois Hollande, le12h de Pernot sur la une, une soire a regarder l'Eurovision, ou pire les Miss France, ou alors - cas extrme - un sujet dans le forum Oracle ou les intervenants auraient - en plus d'tre comptents(ce qu'ils sont tout le temps) - t sympa (on ne peut pas tout avoir, je sais) pour une fois (pour une fois seulement !...), quel choc ! Tout un tas de raisons donc pour tre dans un tat second, et donc de ne pas voir la supercherie: ceci n'est pas une fuse Russe !
Non !
Et un peu plus, on pourrait donc se laisser aller a mettre une bonne note,,, Quelle tactique ! Faillait y penser ! Mais non, ce soir, on est normal.
Et on va noter ""normal"". (2)
pcaboche : J'ai du mal  voir... (2)




> Cest chteau o se tient une runion secrte qui tourne en orgie.


Sunchaser : Aaahhh .. enfin un peu de rconfort ! Encore que le SM, je sais pas trop pour moi, mais bon... faut pas mourir idiot. (4)
pcaboche : Le chteau appartient  Max Mosley et l'orgie est  tendance SM (on le voit bien sur le smiley qu'elle est baillonne). D'ailleurs on a les photos. Si vous voulez les regarder, fates une recherche sur Google... ah ben non en fait...  ::aie::  (4)




> Du coup il vient de se prendre une droite qu'il va lui falloir quelques temps pour s'en remettre.


Sunchaser : Ca doit tre la tte que va faire Alvaten en lisant mon aprciation. (3)
pcaboche : Je viens de voir une faute de franais tellement norme qu'il va me falloir quelques temps pour m'en remettre... (mais cela mis  part, l'ide est pas mal) (3)




> Le Mulet m'a converti  sa cause !!


Sunchaser : J'ai rien compris ! C'est grave ? (1)
pcaboche : Toi aussi, tu m'as converti... (5)

----------


## pcaboche

Et maintenant, le moment que vous attendiez tous...

*Le Top !!!!!

...des fautes d'orthographe* ( ::aie:: )

 ::sm:: 



```

```

Comme vous pouvez le constater, pour certains c'est l'hcatombe...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEVFuCLwYl8"]GEORGES BRASSENS - hecatombe.flv - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

*Et voici le Podium final !*


/*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*/





 *Barsy avec 78.76 points.*

*Trophe d'Or !*



 *GrandFather avec 76.12 points.*

*Trophe d'Argent !*



 *beuzy avec 72.52 points.*

*Trophe de Bronze !*



/*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*/


_Voici la totalit du classement:_





```

```





Arrff ... bon, a priori, j'ai oubli un petit dtail: certains participants avaient hrit de quelques bonus.
Mais il est vrai que la, ne comprennant pas grand-chose  la notation des bonus / malus, mon cerveau a du les retirer de ma mmoire discrtement. ::aie:: 

Donc voici les quelques "Bonus spciaux":
*Nhaps*
"Bonus histoire", avec 1 point accord par pcaboche, et 1 point par moi.

*Drizzt [Drone38]*
"Bonus Star Wars", avec 2 points accords par pcaboche et 3 points accords par moi.

*Barsy*
"Bonus 'Je fais une fixette sur Asimvov'", avec 2 points accords par pcaboche et 2 points accords par moi.

"Bonus 'Rsum des pisodes prcdents'", avec 3 points accords par pcaboche et 4 points accords par moi.

----------


## Sunchaser

*Et maintenant, le rsultat du  Smiley Avatar!*

Pour rappel, derrire ce Smiley: *__*, se cache un avatar d'un des membres de Developpez.com.
Il vous fallait le retrouver, et m'envoyer son pseudo par MP.

Le grand gagnant, le seul, l'unique, l'intrpide, le rus, le fin limier, le seul qui a eu assez de "nez creux" pour dbusquer qui se cachait derrire le *Smiley Avatar* est:

 *Auteur !!!*

Il hrite donc cette mag-ni-fi-que dcoration du "detective"... jusqu' l'anne prochaine.

/*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*/

Mais au fait ?!? qui tait cach derrire ce Smiley Avatar ?
Allez voir ici: *fleur-anne-blain*, et vous verrez. (l'avatar en haut  droite de sa page)
_Mais comment pouvait-on trouver ?_ Me direz vous ... Et bien c'est simple:
Il fallait se rendre sur mon profil, cliquer sur le premier des groupes auquel je suis abonn, cliquer sur "Voir tous les membres", et jeter rapidement un oeil sur les membres qui ont un avatar affich. En page 3, on trouve ...

Bravo a Auteur donc, et merci a tous ceux qui ont tent leur chance.

----------


## pcaboche

::sm::  *Et maintenant, le rsultat du  Smiley de Plomb !*

Le grand gagnant, le seul, l'unique... bon ben comme chaque anne c'est:

 *Auteur !!!*  ::aie:: 

Bravo a Auteur donc, et merci a tous ceux qui ont tent leur chance. (car oui, cette anne a a bien failli tre quelqu'un d'autre...  :8O: )

----------


## pcaboche

::sm::  *Et maintenant, un prix spcial...*

Cette anne il a t dcid de dcerner un prix spcial  l'un des candidats....

En effet, sa participation nous a donn beaucoup de fil  retordre :

- c'est en voyant sa participation qu'il a t dcid de tenir compte des fautes d'orthographe.
- cependant, une fois mis en place, on s'est aperu que cela pnaliserait trop certains candidats, donc il fut initialement dcid d'appliquer un cofficient de 0.5.
- pire encore : une fois tout corrig, on s'est rendu compte qu' cause de l'orthographe, il se retrouverait derrire Auteur, lui volant ainsi son smiley de plomb !  :8O: 
- dans le but d'viter toute reprsaille (on ne voulait pas qu'Auteur ne revienne hanter le jury l'anne prochaine avec des "Jeux c'est pas" ou des "Geais pas d'ID"  ::aie:: ), il a t dcid d'ajuster le cofficient. Aprs calculs, il s'est avr que pour qu'il ne finisse pas dernier, le cofficient devait tre infrieur  0.25... (d'o le choix de *0.24*, CQFD)


Par consquent, il a t dcid de le couronner avec un prix spcial...

Et donc *le prix Afroman* est dcern  :
 *Nhaps !!!!!!*

Pourquoi Afroman ?

Et bien en le lisant, nous supposons que lorsqu'il a crit sa prose Nhaps devait tre sous l'influence de certaines substances...
Or Afroman, c'est le type qui chante _"Because I got high"_...

D'ailleurs  ce sujet, une petite chanson a t crite "en l'honneur" de Nhaps...

Voici l'originale :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxz2m7BFBrU"]Afroman Because I Got High (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


Et voici les paroles, ddies  Nhaps :  :;): 

_J'ai voulu jouer aux smileys
Mais j'tais fonce-d... (Oh oooh...)
Ce concours j'aurais pu l'gagner
Mais j'tais fonce-d
Par l'jury j'me suis fait laminer
Mais je sais pourquoi... (Pourquoi ?)
Car j'tais fonce-d (x3)

J'ai pris un lapinou tout doux
Car j'tais fonce-d
J'en ai fait un lama du Prou
Car j'tais fonce-d
Une histoire de fou qui n'tient pas debout
Mais je sais pourquoi... (Pourquoi ?)
Car j'tais fonce-d (x3)

J'ai fait plein d'fautes dans mon essai
Car j'tais fonce-d
J'aurais pu toutes les corriger
Mais j'tais fonce-d
En orthographe j'arrive bon dernier
Mais je sais pourquoi... (Pourquoi ?)
Car j'tais fonce-d (x3)

La da da da da da daaa..._

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Et je veux dcerner le prix du:
"grand organisateur de concours des Smiley"  *pcaboche*

Cela fait quand mme plusieurs fois qu'il se les "tartine", avec toujours pleins d'ides et de dvouement.

Je lui remets donc cette couronne du "Roi-de-l'organisation-du-concours":


Merci  tous,  l'anne prochaine ...  ::zoubi::

----------


## clairetj

Plutt content, premire participation et 12me place, j'achte !!!!

----------

